# Poor Responder : Part 58



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

First!

But gotta dash....


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

LV - sorry missed you earlier - how did the EC go? Feeling alright?


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow - that's really encouraging news - congrats Tracey!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OI! Mira that's cheating!!!

Tracey heheeeeee! Yaaaaaaaaay! GOOOO OOOOON with the doubling numbers WOOOOOHOOOOOOO I am doing a little jig here in my living room! (Just as well really as in typical Nix stylee am all dressed up in my gym gear but it's actually too late to go... so near and yet so far!!!!)

Quote from Ally1973:
_Nix - GET YOUR F***ING BUTT DOWN THAT GYM OR I WILL PERSONALLY COME TO PARIS AND DRAG YOU THERE!! or just put your kit on and sit on the sofa eating like I do........WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT DOESNT WORK!!!! _

    ! Hey! Does  count as exercise?!  

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey – this is such wonderful news!  You’ve made my night!

Jal – good luck for tomorrow!  Your soo strong!

LittleJen – great news! With men often less information is better than more.  I think the fact you were upfront about assuming you would use other methods showed him your being responsible and mature.  I’d keep it simple, get that IUD out asap!

Nix – are they treating you for the immune issues? I’ve heard the CHR in NY treat with steroids & asprin.  They won’t even START an IVF cycle unless you have had a full immune workup! Due to it being a cause of miscarriages.  And where can I find that little guy laughing on his back! I love him but can never find him

Ally – hugs & kisses. Enjoy your tea!  

Natasha – I’m doing ok. Praying for a BFP this month, but trying to be balanced….. about it all this month.  (mmmmm zzzeeeennnn is meeee)  

More later ladies… I’ve gotta dash.

WWWOOOWWWW TTTTRRRAAACCCCEEEYYYYYY!!!!  Sorry just had to get that in again!

Sxx

 for us all!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Tracey - EXCELLENT news!!!! Can only echo evryone else - sounds positve to me!!! Take care  

I am pooing myself!!! Very much doubt I will wait til the evening!! prob be up at 5:30am!! If I get that far, got strong AF cramps at the min and - TMI warning - brownish CM this pm so convinced AF is on it's way, still a glimmer of hope much not much of one! Keep your fingers crossed for me!!!

J x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

sam22 said:


> Nix - are they treating you for the immune issues? I've heard the CHR in NY treat with steroids & asprin. They won't even START an IVF cycle unless you have had a full immune workup! Due to it being a cause of miscarriages. And where can I find that little guy laughing on his back! I love him but can never find him
> 
> Sxx


Wotcha hon! Yes doing immunes - why oh why don't clinics on the UK do this as a matter of course?! It's the main reason why I went to the ARGC as they're one of the few that don't pooh-pooh the whle concept and I think their results reflect the benefit of that open-mindedness! I'm currently taking humira to reduce high levels of TNF-Alpha cells so that should be the magic ingredient to ensure that I get to be a mama next year!

The little fella can be found by typing ^ roflmao ^ without the spaces 

Jal - good luck for testing tomorrow! But why would you wait until evening to test? Surely it should be the first pee of the day for a home pregnancy test which means 5.30 am not so crazy after all!

LV - how was EC hon?

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Did a big long post and then lost it when the thread changed homes - arrghhh! After a mini "I hate technology" strop I'll do a summary version...

EC went well, 7 eggs of which 4 were mature. PESA went well and they got lot of healthy looking swimmers so they went in for a second round for freezing - happy days. I've felt quite groggy all day and am pretty sore so going to rest up tomorrow too. Excited that there's 4 possibles out there doing their mixing and dividing thing! Fingers crossed.

I did a whole load of personals but lost them, will re do them tomorrow so sorry this is just one about moi.

Lots of     to all!
Lucy x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Wahey Lucy well done,    for the love lab tonite!!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy -   - that's brilliant news!!  You have responded really really well. Makes me feel really mad about how UCH made you feel.    After all their dismissing you on the basis of a couple of tests, you go and respond fine straight off!!  Also, don't give up on your immature eggs (unless this is different for ICSI) - my sister's 2 frosties are from immature eggs; they can grow up!!

Jal - lots of ladies have some implantation bleeding so please do not worry unduly. And my sister had loads of AF pains and was convinced it was all over.   

Ally - how fast the provera works is going to vary from person to person.  The 3-5 days is just an average like saying women have a 28 day cycle.  We all know some women have a 21 day cycle and others have a 38 day cycle - it's just an average.  Please don't stress just because you are not fitting the average.  

Tracey - excellent news on the bloods.  Sounds like Katie is rallying.  

love to everyone else - still busy at work so not much time!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a hello from me so I don't lose you all..it was my Uncles funeral today and tomorrow at the hospital for review...back later x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry again about your uncle honey, hope you get some sort of closure and reassurance from the review hon


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie

Beach sorry bout your uncle hun! hope today went as well as it could!

Tracey! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stay strong sweetie (though you're one of the strongest women I know)

Jal    tomorrow brings your heart's desires!

Hugs to everyone else! 

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Tracey* - oh what brilliant news - it sounds like things are getting back on track and sounding really positive, am sooo pleased for you and saying lots of  that all will be well and Katie will grow big and strong!   

*Lucy* - 4 eggs is fab!  hope they are tip-top quality and getting it on with your DH's  in the love-lab - hope you get a great fertlisation rate and that you are soon both feeling less sore 

*Jal* - good luck for testing hon, in case you do decide to do it in the morning!   

*Beachy *-   

Went up to London today for DH to see his kidney specialist, the tube was packed on the way back and it reminded me just how tiring commuting is - dunno how Laura did it for as long as she did with 3 on board!

Have finally managed to get the correct form out of my GP for a scan, have been told I have to take it to my local hospital to book myself in - hopefully tomorrow afternoon after I meet one of the Reprofit girls I met while away in Brno for lunch (who is also pregnant  ). Not sure if they will scan me there and then or whether they will book me in for next week - the latter I think.

Sorry for no more personals - gonna go sort out the list now that we are on a new thread - lots of love and  to all! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- lovely to hear from you, hope you manage to get your scan sorted soon x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Also meant to say - on the Aberdeenshire thread Abdncarol has posted that she tragically has lost her baby at 14 weeks  - Carol not sure if you are still reading this thread - I PM'd you yesterday but also wanted to say here how very, very sorry I am   

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so so sorry Carol, we were cycle buddies and I remember what you went through, you must be devastated. I am so so sorry. There are no words     I was only thinking about you the other day too. Much love and hugs to you and your DH. x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - due to start October/November '08*Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Fishface*2nd ICSI - due to start downregging 25th October '08 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - due to start October 2008? *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - hopefully October/November 2008 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Jameson777*2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Jojotall*2nd IVF - Lister LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - start stimming 04/10/08 - EC 16/10/08 - 7 eggs collected/4 mature - ET ??/10/08 *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - currently downregging - start stimming 17/10/08 - EC ??/10/08 *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - testing 17/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jeza*1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - 2 embies transferred - testing 19/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested September '08*Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due ??/??/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan ??/10/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *Tracymohair*  on 2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - next scan ??/??/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Abndcarol    so sorry to hear this, thinking of you and your DH


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Beachy. so sorry about your uncle.

jal. good luck tomorrow.
aly ani nix. I am sure the effort of putting on gym gear burns as many cals as actually going to the gym

on my blackberry so hard to read back through posts for any more personals.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Abdncarol    so sorry to hear about your loss  

Tracey - YAY!!!  That's great news.  

Jal - good luck tomorrow    

Beachy -  

LV - congratulations on the eggs, that's a great harvest.  Well done!  Take it easy tomorrow, can't be too careful, you need a nice rested home for those embies to come back to  

Steph - good luck at the hospital tomorrow.  I hope they can fit you in straight away, you seem to have had to wait a long time.

Hi to everyone else.

L x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Lainey 

I'll be quite happy if it's early next week as I will be 7 weeks then, and a heartbeat/s should definitely show on the scan   

Was so sorry to read about the damage to your Dad's grave  what is WRONG with people??  - this also happened a few years ago to my older brother's grave, he died aged 5 and it was obviously a child's grave  - in the words of Catherine Tate's "Nan" - they want SHOOTING!

xxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning girls, just a quickie to let you know it was BFN for me, not even a glimmer of a line, no tears as yet as I have to go to work today so staying strong but may be a diff story when I have to talk to my mum!!!

Have a good day!!!

Jx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jal   so sorry to hear that news, big hugs, hope you're at work


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Jal   It's a BFN for me too unfortunately,   I don't know what our next step will be, instinct for both DH and me is to want to go again, but I swore that this was going to be my last.  Plenty of time now I guess to decide.

Cat


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jal and Cat, I'm so sorry it didn't work out this time. Take some time out for yourselves. Don't worry about the next step just yet. The journey is longer for some of us, but by no means over.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cat and Jal - I'm so sorry to hear you had a BFN. I think you're right to go again Cat - the more times you go for it the greater chance of success.

Carol - if you're reading, I'm so gutted to hear about your miscarriage. What an appalling thing to happen - big hugs.

Beach - was the funeral ok? A nice tribute?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- funeral was ok, they had a lovely song at the crematorium at the end called What colour is the wind...so sad.  At hossie today for review with results so off tog et ready x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Beach - So sorry to hear about your uncle, hope yesterday was not too upsetting for you   Good luck today with your review  

Jal & Cat - So sorry to hear about your BFN   to you both. Make sure you spoil yourselves rotten this weekend   

Morning Miranda - how you doing love?

Nix - did you make it to the gym  
Still no AF for me....about to book in for my scan on Monday.

A x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jal & Cat   Thinking of you & your DH's take care of yourselves today!

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Jal & Cat - sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of hugs     

Lucy x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jal Cat and Carol, I'm so sorry


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Jal & Cat – It’s really awful, so so sorry.  Try to pamper yourselves a little, you really really do deserve it so don’t hold back.    

LittleJen – your amazing me again!  I swear your our secret fertility doctor online helping us all out !


Sam xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw Beach - songs are so emotive. They played one of my favourite tracks at my uncle's funeral - Albatross by Fleetwood Mac - and I still can't listen to it.

I'm fuming. Just got back from mother and baby group where one of the mums told me our health visitor had discussed me with her, saying she thought I was 'sad' and being bullied by my husband!!!!

I felt completely violated being gossiped about - and there's no truth in what she said either - I'm absolutely furious.

I spoke to another mum about it, and she is having chemo for breast cancer. Apparently this woman had phoned the hospital to ask for her biopsy results and when they said they hadn't even told the patient yet she still pursued it!

Anyway - I've made a complaint, and just as I was coming out of the surgery having delivered it the woman herself drove up and waved at me merrily!  

Every time I go and see her to get Robert weighed she tinkles merrily at me and patronises me, so I really have to bite my lip - maybe this is why she thinks I'm so sad. But I've not been this happy in years! Old bat.

Ahhh, that's better - got it off my chest!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!!

Jal & Cat -     Really sorry to hear your news.  I wouldn't make any decisions about how to move forward today.  Just take it easy and allow yourselves to recover a bit.

Abdncarol - if you are reading I am so very sorry.  When you are ready I do hope you will feel able to try again - you did so well on your cycle. Please know we are all thinking of you at this difficult time.      

Ally - I'm sorry AF hasn't arrived yet.  It may be that your body doesn't like being told what to do!!  Don't panic and just see if she tips up over the weekend or, if not, what the scan brings.      

tracey - any further news?

Steph - hope you get a scan soon and get to see that lovely heartbeat!! 

Sam - Fertility doc??  On this thread we have Lucy responding great after being refused treatment at UCH; we have my sister pregnant with twins after being told there was "zero chance" of pregnancy with her own eggs; we have Ally being told she had been through the menopause, only to have AF reappear etc.  It's not flattering!!           

Miranda - some nerve!! How dare she    Definitely complain! That is so unprofessional!!! I'd be seething!  

Angel, Purple, Lucy, Fishy, Miranda, Beach - hello and love!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind wishes, review went very well, chromosomal tests all normal so that's one more thing crossed off the list. He's given me noristherone to stop my intermittent bleeding which I'll take for 3 weeks then AF shoudl resume to normal, then I've got to do bloods on day 2 and day 21 to check all is ok again. Had 7 vials off bloods taken for Thyroid function, anti thyroid and thrombophillia and lupus screening he's given Alex a px for folic acid and selenium too...all in all a good result.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Nix - you naughty girl you   loved the image of you boogying in your gym kit though   I've given up on exercise again, just can't be a***d   More to life  

Ladyverte - well done hun  

Beachgirl - glad it all went ok  

Steph - good news on the scan, how you feeling  

Tracey - how you doing  

Jal, Siheilwli, Carol - sorry to hear your news  

Miranda - what an awful woman, she shouldn't be in a job of trust like that   Make sure you take it as far as you can, and definately get an apology  

All quiet in the life of the fish, nothing to report, roll on next saturday, and get out the ben and jerry's ready  

Hi to Laura if you're joining us again this weekend  

 to everyone i've missed


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Jeez Mira, what a stupid, interfering, cheeky, unprofessional old cow!  How DARE she?!  I really hope something comes of this, especially when you consider how out of order she was with the cancer sufferer as well...  sounds like somebody needs to retire!

Karen hon- glad the appt went well, good luck with the results of the thyroid function tests!   

Fish - you're a disgrace!  We won't mention the fact that no, I didn't make it to the gym and today I've done the same thing again, it's 5pm and I haven't even set foot outside the flat, never mind go to the gym!  Wouldn't be so bad but I haven't really done anything else either unless you count a couple of loads of washing...   What's wrong with me, why can't I leave the bloody house?!

Oh well love to all from the Parisian hermit...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - you're getting ready to be a stay at home mummy, isn't that obvious


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello LAdies! 
Busy on here as usual!

Mir what a bl**dy cheek! she deserves being reported!

As for Gym! I'm happy no exercise now I'm on stimms     but it'd be good to fir=t in my clothes! but nevermind in a few weeks I'll either be on a huge diet or thinking about keeping my babies warm so S*d it for now!

I have a question ladies...... I started stimms last night, went to dentist today and he took an xray! tell me that wont affect my eggs please   

secondly I've got to go and have a filling and all being well It'l be in my 2ww. Can I have a local in 2ww or should I postpone till after?

Any advice appreciated!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Purp

Sorry hon, I don't know...  Haven't you told the dentist about tx?  They should be able to tell you whether there'd be any danger hon...
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey,

First appointment at new dentist so just minutes before appointment filled in all forms stating on treatment and what drugs I'm on, DH (a charge nurse) was with me and said it's fine apart from in first trimester of Pregnancy (he's a neonatal nurse but midwifery trained too) but I'm just unsure now, suppose It's too late re x rays, will ask clinic at scan about local 

Thanks anyway nix

X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

You know I think you're all right up until ET, it's after then that you need to be careful cos up until that point you're not "pregnant" are you...?
xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi ladies.

Tracey - sounds like things are on the up for you m'lady! Lots of sticky vibes and all manner of     

LJ - thanks for the solidarity in madness re UCH! If we're lucky enough to get pg then I'm definitely going to write to them about how we were dismissed like that. They really should be clearer that they have screening criteria and not tell you it's all over before you've even started. It still makes my blood boil to think they told me I had the ovaries of a 40 year old over the phone!!

Beach - hope you're feeling Ok today and the funeral went as well as these things do

Steph - hope you're feeling fine and dandy and managed to get everything sorted for your scan. Thanks for sorting the list out! Super *

Miranda - that's awful! What a gossip. That's soooo unprofessional. I would have to say something to her - that's totally out of order and very unethical. You deserve better than that!

Purple - sorry I can't help re dentist but I'm sure there will be a fountain of knowledge along soon. Nix's suggesiton about speaking to the dentist seems like a good one

As for me, well we're still going strong! I managed to sleep through the embryologist calling (HOW DID I DO THAT?!?!?!?) but they called DP and we have 4 embies!!! They only collected 6 eggs not 7 (said they hoover up anything that could be an egg - wonder what number 7 was) and the 2 immature eggs didn't go any further but of the 4 mature ones all hooked up, there must have been some beautiful music in the love lab last night. Booked in for Sunday morning at 9.30 am for ET, acupuncture tomorrow eve and then again after ET on Sunday (unless we make it to blasts, fingers crossed)

So do you get a progress report each day? If not can I call them tomorrow or do we just have to wait until Sunday? Can't believe I was asleep, I left them a message today but they haven't called back, suppose there's not much else to report today.

Off out for dinner tonight and going to have lots and lots and lots of red wine. Figured if my drinking days are HOPEFULLY drawing in so going to cram in a stonker tonight and savour!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ladyverte congrats on the embies! enjoy your eve out

Nix, hopefully it's ok as no anywhere near pregnant yet, follies been surprised till last night with D/reg, and as on this thread I'm a PR so unlikely one injection means loads of eggs!

Think I'm writing all this to convince myself though! after all I have done, no alcohol, no caffiene, acu, TCM diet, and then I go and let the dentist give me xxray!    that I am!

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Noooo!  You're not   Seriously, there's nothing there yet for the x-ray to have affected!  Your DH told you that already right?!  Chill out hon, you haven't done anything to damage things, I'd double check about the local anaesthetic during the 2ww but I'm convinced you've not done yourself any harm at all by having an xray just now!

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks hunny, 

xxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucy – well done what a great result!!  You must be really happy!

LittleJen your absolutely right – soooo sooo sorry! I’ll never toss you in that motley category ever again.  ^ roflmao ^

Purple – I think you’ll be fine with the x-ray, especially as it was on your head!  I try to avoid x-rays, but the maximum amount of  radiation you just got is about the same as you would flying to new york. So if flying affected eggs then there would be a lot less pregnant people around. Postpone the local until after – why bother risking it you can live without a filling for a further 2 weeks J In saying that, I’m getting filling done next week – and I’m on MY 2ww!!  Hmmm, I’ve put this filling off 4 times now… 

Mir - the check of that crazy ol bat!  I hated the clinic when my DD was a baby, filthy dirty place and they made so many mistakes. In the end I bought a set of baby scales and started doing it myself just to avoid the place!!


Re immunes does anyone have a list of the immune tests that the ARGC do?  I think I’ll stick with the Lister, but I’d like to make sure I’ve had all of the immune tests covered.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Sam!

Oh 2ww!    it's a happy ending for you hunny! let me know what you decide on dentist?!?!

Timings hey!

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hang on a min - if local anaesthetic isn't recommended during the 2ww then surely you'd have to put it off for a lot longer than 2 weeks when you get your BFP...?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe thats why dental treatment in pregnacy is free! because you cannot get any!!!!!

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - wonderful news on your fabulous embies!!!  You seem to have produced some quality eggies there!!  I agree that when ( ) this cycle succeeds you should write to UCH.  It may be upsetting to revisit what you were told (shocking what they said to you) but I think it is important because they shouldn't get away with it.  My sister wrote to the clinic that sent her packing and told her she had "zero chance"; they gave some waffly response which dodged the point so she is following up again with the intention of making enough of a fuss to make them more careful before they give misleading information out!

Purple - I don't know much about this but I doubt that one little tooth xray is going to impact things, especially when you've been making such an effort in other areas.  

Sam -   your "natural" 2ww ends up being a longer wait!!  We have to call you a PUPO lady too!   

Nix - sounds like you are happy you went to ARGC. Let's hope the humira does its job!! 

love to everyone else


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

purple72 said:


> Maybe thats why dental treatment in pregnacy is free! because you cannot get any!!!!!
> 
> Sx


   you know what, you're probably right! Those stingy B######s!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

I think of anaesthetic was such a big no-no they's preg test you before giving you it - try not to worry! I'm sure our resident anaesthetist NicksW will be along to put us right.

Thanks for your support on the HV - I literally MARCHED that complaint round... hopefully she'll be stopped from doing that again. I'll have to get some scales now - that's me stopping seeing her.
How did some of you know she was an older lady?  

I think I've found a way I can stay home till R goes to school! Yay! They're looking for retained firefighters in my village, and you get paid for being on call. Plus, they have a childminder who can run to the station as you do, and look after the bab on site. Whoo!!!!

Need to address the fitness thing tho - walking the dogs carrying R in a papoose isn't quit the level of fitness they're looking for.

Laura is worried she's going to give birth very, very soon - apparently her cervix is very thin, and she had a little bit of blood this morning, so keep her in your prayers for the duration, ok?

I think she'll be ok - all trips are good weights for singletons, so that means a high chance of them all being A-OK.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and dental tx is free for the year after giving birth too becuse pregnancy can weaken your teeth as the baby takes your calcium.

I've had a check-up, but no tx thank God!

Still no fillings, and I'm 36!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

For the first time in a week I am not bleeding - hooray  I have another scan on Tuesday to see if things are growing. I might even put it off for a few days so there is more likely to see a HB. The Lister charge for bloody everything. Bloods are £60 and apparently every scan after ET is £125.

Jal. I am so sorry to read of your BFN. You too Cat althogh I have already posted to you on the Lister thread.

Purple. If you go by the things Zita and Marilyn Grenville and others say *I would avoid a normal amalgam filing* as they contain mercury. I read that you shouldn't worry about ones you already have (althogh I read of someone who had all her filings removed and replaced with white ones when she was ttc - mad), but you should not have new ones put in or old ones disturbed.
I am not saying don't, because I had an amalgam filing when I was pg and all was fine, but if you want to be sure, ask for a white one (I bet they cost more). I wouldn't worry about the x-ray though, I had one when I was on my 2ww and they said nothing to worry about.

Steph. Good luck for your scan. Have you got a date for it now?

Miranda. I can't believe that woman. I must say I found health visitors completely useless. With Max I didn't bother going after the first 6 weeks.
You are so lucky having no filings. I don't have a tooth in my mouth that doesn't have a filing!

Nix. If I find I am in one of those moods when I don't want to leave the house, if I make myself I feel lots better. You could just go for a lovely walk along the Sienne. Or is that just my romantic idea of Paris. I have only been once and we went for a day on the Eurostar which is not long enough. Ended up running out of time and having to eat a sandwich at the station instead of a lovely french meal. I ended up having a tantrum like a small child and stamping my feet .

Ladyverte. Good that you slept through the call it means you are nice and calm. Good luck for ET

Fishface - not long now. Mentioning ben and jerry's has made me want some. The woman two doors down from me works for them. shame she doesn't come round with free tubs. Maybe I should try and be her best friend.

Beach. I'm glad your uncle had a nice send off. Good news that all your tests have come back good so far.

I think I have run out of steam now.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jal    so sorry you didnt get the result you wanted, god you must be superwoman to have gone to work, on my last BFN i wandered around sainsburys for an hour listening to my ipod in total trance and then walked out with a packet of salmon in my hand!

Cat   for you too.

Steph - hope you've managed to sort out your scan now.

Mirrie - what an old witch!!! OMG I would have bloody battered the bitter old cow!! How dare she! Where does she live?  

Beach - glad the funeral went ok for you all  

Lucy - great news on the embies and yes you should be able to call tomorrow for an update on how they are and what grade they are - with 4 they'll prob go for a day 3 transfer so can pick best 2 for you, lots of  

My boobs are massive today, they have literally grown overnight, went to meet a friend for lunch and she kept staring at them! Also have lower bachache and this am had loads of white gloop in my knicks (sorry thats soooooooo grim i know), dont think it was just the cyclogest as i always lie down for an hour after so dont get much "fallout" but maybe it was?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ooo forgot to put this in...found it on another site and thought it was quite funny:

How You Know You're a True TTC / IVFer

- the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your basket.

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your fellow ttc buddies understand: ttc, ec, et, cm, 2ww, pof

- you put off buying any next season clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather changes.

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Would you ladies mind if i joined you all as to be honest not really sure where i belong at the moment   Guess im what you class as a poor responder after my 2nd cycle of ivf i only got 2 follies on the max of 6amps of menopur and ivf was cancelled transferred to iui which gave us a non suprising bfn. Am currently awaiting 2 blood tests for fsh and amh to see if its worth going again with my own eggs, if not then am thinking about ivf with donor eggs abroad but to be honest think its a bit out of our price range.  
Can anyone tell me what type of results would be good for the fsh and amh in relation to each other as i have not got a clue what to expect.  Feel very up and down at the mo, ttc nat but know we dont have a cat in hells chance, keep chopping and changing what i think we should be doing  

Sorry for the me me me post, hope to get to know you all soon

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Natasha  

Welcome slycett.  On my two cycles I have had 2 follies but only 1 egg collected each time.  I think too often they tell people to cancel if they don't get many follies when it might be worth continuing.  You only need 1.
The others will tell you the definitions of good/bad/indifferent FSH and AMH levels.  You will find that lots of girls here have very low AMH and/or high FSH and still get pg with their own eggs. Has anyone suggested DHEA to improve egg quality?

I forgot to mention earlier that i 'spoke' to Boppet on the Lister thread.  She is now at the magical 12 weeks.  I thought you would like to know.  She says to say hi, especially to Laura


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Jal and Cat - so sorry to read of your negative test results - gutted for you  sending you both huge   

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all!

*Lucy* - congratulations! that's 100% fertilisation! - brilliant news! Hope they all continue to grow/divide and that you have some fab embryos to put back on Sunday (or maybe even Tuesday!  )

*Laura *- don't know when you will read this - thinking of you loads and praying that all will be OK 
*
Mira* - what a cow!  good for you for complaining - that's so unprofessional and there's no way she should be able to carry on getting away with it! 

*Tracey* - so glad the bleeding has stopped - hope the weekend flies past and that you will get reassurance at Tuesday's scan   

*Beachy* - glad your appointment went well hon 

*Slycett* - welcome to the thread  - hope you get some answers and a way forward from your FSH/AMH tests - if you do have to think about donor eggs abroad, then maybe consider the clinic I just used? - Reprofit in the Czech Republic - they are having great results (10 out of 11 FFs who went there in September got a BFP, including me!  - though sadly 4 went on to have a m/c, that is still an amazing success rate!) and are considerably cheaper than the Spanish clinics.

Well, I took the correct form to my hospital, only to get sent from pillar to post for ages (radiology to antenatal), and then was told by a right little jobsworth that there was no way they would give me a scan any earlier than anyone else as there was no indication for it.  Well I guess my GP thought different when he ordered it, or he wouldn't have done so! 

Never mind, some you win! I don't want to wait for ages while my GP tries to sort it out - so have now sorted out a private scan with my local IVF clinic, where I had my initial UK ICSI cycles with my own eggs - next Thursday 23rd - when I will be 7w3d. Am now really happy about this as the doctor doing it was my favourite there and a really lovely man 

Sorry for no more personals - sending lots of love and  to all - have a great weekend! 

Steph xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girlies

How rock and roll am I, posting on a Friday night in my PJs with a hot water bottle and duvet and a cup of camomile tea as a special treat  

Cat and Jal - so, so sorry to hear your news    lots of treats and tlc this weekend and we'll be right here to listen and cheer you on when you work out where to go next  

Steph - I think hospitals attract people full of self importance, from Drs to basic admin. It'll be worth the pennies to see that/those heartbeat(s) though  

Tracey - I'm really glad things are settling down and I hope that's a bit reassuring until Tuesday   

slycett - welcome, you've come to the friendliest thread on FF, I can't help more with the tests but we have plenty of people more expert than me here  

natasha - if you haven't had much fallout before, perhaps you've created a backlog   ew! It sounds like you have some powerful boobies there though  

Purple - I'm sure the x-ray was fine, even with a chest x-ray they just check the date of your last period, not whether you are ttc, if you ask them to treat the filling as if you are pg (as you will be   ) then you'll be fine hun

Miranda - what a c*w! That's not a place to gossip, grrrr. Pass our best wishes to Laura, how big are the trips now? My friends daughter was 2lb 8oz (12 weeks early) and has just been on the phone telling me about her new grown up bike (she's nearly 10)

Lucy - great news on the embies, good quantity and quality there lady   for them to keep on growing for the next 18 years or so      I don't know how you managed to sleep through that call, just thinking about it is enough to keep me awake!

Nix and fishface - glad you behaving yourselves today  

Got our drugs ordered today and it's starting to feel a bit more real (and scary), so many uncertainties in this game and I just want answers!! Why only 3 eggs, why only one fertilised, what will happen this time etc. etc...   Was just on the phone to my best mate for 1hr 45mins so that was good therapy though and plan a weekend to chill and relax

Night night all, love ya like a marmalade sandwich to a Peruvian bear

Heather x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx ladies for the warm welcome 

Steph ive pm'd you hun to see if yor can help with approx costs at reprofit - or if anyone else knows please let me know as spain seems to be hellishly expensive 

Well ladies, ive decided to try and take a step down from this crazy rollercoaster as i think im starting to get quite obsessed and single minded with this ttc lark.  Its on my mind all day long from the moment i wake up and has now even invaded my slumber  Im having dreams of blood tests, donor eggs and ivf every night now and it cant be healthy for me    Ive not seen hardly anything of my friends for the last two months just cos ive been of the mind well if they cant call/see me then sod them.  Then one of my best friends txt yesterday to say sorry she hasnt been in touch but shes been really ill.  Well im a little embarrased and ashamed now   I always said ttc wouldnt take over my life, WELL IT HAS!!!  My house is a tip at the mo cos when im home im always on ff or other search engines trying to find answers,, and to be honest i just think time will tell.  So im going to allow myself half an hour a day on computer, visit my friends and apologise and start my xmas shopping.  Im sure i will get my answers soon enough and think i just need to start enjoying what i do have for now until the answers i need come through.  Will stay on here tho if thats ok, you are a great bunch  

Kate
xxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Hope it's as sunny where you all are as it is here in London today, looks glorious out there! I won't mind watering the terrace today me thinks.

Slycett- welcome from a newbie myself. The ladies here are super and I'm sure you'll be feeling calmer soon. Good call on taking a step back from the merry go round, sometimes it's all consuming isn't it? We've all been there but congrats that you've recognised it and taking some positive action to help you feel better. A balanced approach has got to be the way forward to success. Have you thought about DHEA? Tracey mentioned it earlier and I know there have been some success stories with it so it might be worth a go, it's pretty cheap from what I can gather. 

Droogie - glad you had a nice catch up with your friend. Drugs are en route, eh? Lots and lots of    

Steph - how annoying re jobs worth! Little squirt. Glad you're getting one sourced elsewhere, must be good for your peace of mind and with your fave doc too. Hoorah!

Miranda - good for you! You must feel better to get that off your chest. And a job to boot? What a good day. More talk of exercise and fitness, maybe some of your enthusiasm will rub off on me (ahem)

Tracey - good to her you've stopped bleeding. Keeping everything crossed for you    

Natasha - how true! Hope you're feeling OK and keeping yourself busy. Fingers crossed those boobs are in prep for a  

Well I've left a message for the embryologist but it does say that messages left at the weekend won't be responded to until Monday so I'm not really expecting a call back, but you never know. Had a lovely meal out last night and got way too drunk, really regretting it this morning. I did save a woman from getting her handbag stolen too, random! Some odd bod came in to the restaurant and DP noticed he was being a bit weird. He has at an empty table and a waitress moved him to another one but he moved back, I was watching him messing about under the chair of a woman who was say behind him and saw him sneak her bag behind a laptop bag he had with him, he saw me watching and had the cheek to give me a big grin before he started to leave. I'm not sure where it came from but I stood up and shouted at the top of my voice "He's got your handbag!" and the whole restaurant turned around and he legged it, dropping her handbag as he left. I'm hoping for good karma with ET for my good deed!

I have acupuncture later, come on uterus - play nicely! Can't believe it will probably be tomorrow morning when those embies come home. So excited, but very scared. Please, please, please be successful!!!! 

Big smiles to anyone I've missed
Lucy xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Just a quickie....

Jal and Cat   

Beachy - Glad the results were good.  As you say, another thing ticked off.  Does this mean you're thinking of embarking on another round of tx?

Tracey -   

Steph - Oooo, how exciting, so Thursday's the day   

Mira - My HV is a gossip too and the thing with HK is that everyone knows everyone, so nothing is sacred.  I'd be livid if she said something like yours though  

I haven't had time to properly read through the thread, but is Laura OK?  What's the latest?  Is she 24 weeks yet?

All OK here.  Struggling with the BF so am using an industrial breast pump (hired) to express.  I'm producing so much milk it's like a dairy in our apartment.  Am very tired but really happy.  I spend a lot of time just staring at Hari in disbelief - I really can't believe he's here and how lucky I am - it brings a tear to my eye.

I will try and read back through the thread to see where everyone is.

xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

how are you all, sorry i been hopeless posting lately ... just dont know where time is going  

can someone tell me did anyone else feel really nauseous on DHEA .. been taking them this week and feel quite queasy  

mir.. how are you and little robert.. cant believe your hv i would have been fumming !! cheek cow , have you heard from laura today hope she is ok i am   for her and the 3 little ones

tracey.. hope you get good news this week, your new pic is adorable  

droogie, littlejen, steph, emma, and everyone else xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Quick question to all seasoned FFers, how long does AF normally take to show up after BFN, OTD was yesterday - BFN and stopped taking cyclogest but still no sign of AF, tested again this morning just to make sure, still definate BFN, had slight brown spotting yesterday but no AF. Just want it to show up to put closure on it all!!

Jx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Scrap that question, just been to the loo and def on its way now   , thats that faint glimmer of hope gone then, was hoping I might get a late result  , another glass of wine it is then!!

Have a good evening of SCD and Xfactor unless you have a life and are going out!!!

Jx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Ahhh, Jal - AF likes to play games, unfortunately. More WINE!!!! Get it down you, chicken.  

Emma - good to hear you're lactating well! I so wish I'd been like that. Those first few weeks when you just stare at your baby thinkign, how did that happen? Bloody gorgeous. But hard too - hope people are rallying round making you food and things!

Laura's 27 weeks on Monday! I'll text her in a mo for an update.

Pops - I'm STILL fuming! Glad I did something about it straight away - I tend to leave things once my anger's died down.

Oo, Lucy - you crimestopper you! How satisfying that must have been!

Somebody tell me, does Danni hate the ex-Pontins guy? She's given him another rubbish song tonight!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Emmachoc.  Nice to see you posting again.  I'm glad you are producing lots of milk, I must admit I remember the bed being soaked with milk everymorning - we had to buy a special matress protector.  I didn't find bf easy for the first few weeks ago.  There was only one nipple cream that did the job of healing cracked nipples - lansinoh. Nothing else worked.

Lucy.  Well done you.  Good luck for the call on Monday

Popsi.  I didn't feel sick on DHEA but I am one of those people who hardly ever feels sick - I have only been sick twice in my whole life.

Miranda.  We can't wait for an update fro Laura.  27 weeks is great.  Isn't it 28 weeks that is a milestone for trips?

Haven't seen ex factor yet.  I tend to tape it and watch it back able to fast forward all the adverts.

Still no bleeding from me but other kind of browny stuff in knickers - will I ever be able to wear knickers again without a panty liner  
I am going from feeling doom and gloom to day dreaming about having a summer baby.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

somehow I hit post before I had finished.

Droogie, did you have a nice time on friday in your PJ's


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Mornings!

Got half way to the clinic this morning and got a call to turn back as we have 4 grade 1 embies and we're going to blastocyst, over the moon! ET now on Tuesday.... Please, please, please don't let us lose any before then, I'm quite surprised as I thought they liked you to have 6 to consider blasts. 

Happy Sunday everyone

Lucy xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

afternoon,

Just after a bit of advice on dhea, going to order some but what is the best quantity size and am i better to get 25mg or 50mg?

Thanks
Yvonne

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Lucy.  Good luck for Tuesday.

Vonnie.  Order 25mg then you can split.  Littlejen will confirm but I think you are meant to take 50mg in the morning and 25mg in the evening.  I have been taking 25mg three times a day with meals.

Jal.  I forgot to say earlier   I know how hard it is when you didn't realise you were keeping a glimmer of hope, it is only when it is dashed that you realise you were holding on.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies, just checking in quickly as I’ve dinner to prepare.  Hugs to everyone.

Lucy – Well done you!  Amazing result, good luck on Tuesday!

Tracey - such a cute photo!

Vonnie – I called and payed for a telephone consult with the doctor who is an expert in DHEA to get the low down on DHEA from the horses mouth.  He said 25mg 3 times daily with food.  I take mine breakfast, lunch then no later than 4pm. I find if I take it after 4pm, I don’t sleep well, then I ended up weepy, stressed and crying all the time.  Since I started taking it earlier I’m fine with it.

He also said keep using it until your second positive pregnancy test, (usually 2 days after the first), then stop taking it.
Interestingly, they don't monitor you to see if it gets too high.  He said all they want to see if that it goes up, once your DHEA level has gone up they stop monitoring.  The only reason they would change the dose is if they see that your levels hadn't gone up.

Question.
Did anyone else get a large lump in their breast using DHEA?  I’ve got a long one about the size and shape of my little finger that’s popped up… very worried. I think I’ll try to see my gp this week, just wanted to know if anyone else had this.

Have a relaxing evening everyone.

Sam xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,
Sorry, will do personals later, but a bit busy this morning as i want to get some work done this morning (for a change) before I head to the gym at lunchtime...

******** - I have now got around to posting some piccs of me and my lovely Dp on there if anyone's interested... Also lots of puppie photos - soooo sweet at 3 weeks old.

******** again - who are jennfier and Anita I've added you as friends anyway.

Sam - I would get the lump checked out hon. I haven't had any breast lumps since being on DHEA.

Well, I've convinced myself (again....!) that I might get a BFP this month. I had a brown discharge on day 18 which is unusual for me, I can't eat anything sweet (VERY unusual for me!), can't face alcohol (ditto) and was very nauseous and light headed last night, thought I was going to throw up. But it is only CD 24 today, so I can't have those symptoms that early anyway can I?

will catch up later ,
jo x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Happy Monday ladies,

Jo, Wow I'm not sure about having these signs so early..... when I was pregnant, before I knew I was pregnant I craved sweet(ok, usual for me), but couldn't face alcohol and accidently had a coffee (asked for decaf but they made a mistake) and it made me feel awful.  So how soon until you can pee on the sticks ?

It's infuriating isn't it - at the moment I think every possible twinge or sympton is either AF, or a sign of pregnacy.  

Well after me trying to ignore the giant finger width lump which is long like a piece of rope in my breast for 2 weeks, last night I decided I'd better do something and spent the night frantically searching for a sameday breast screening place on the web (rather than enjoying a lovely evening with hubby )- as my nhs appointment is weeks away and I couldn't wait.  I was all prepared to start frantically calling people this morning. Woke up, it seems to have decided to disappear!

Thank god, with all the other expenses I really didn't want to pay for a breast ultrasound as well.  I was pretty sure it was unlikely to be cancer anyway, as I don't think cancer pops up overnight and is the size of my finger. But very weird.... I guess we can log this under possible DHEA side effects for future PRs!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh sam - great news about the lump disappearing! one thing less to worry about, and pay for....

My normal cycle is 25 days, so I will do an EPS on weds if no sign of AF by then. But I'm pretty sure it'll be negative, but hey, I need to continue to keep Clearblue in business!   If AF is one day late I usually pee on a stick these days, generally every couple of months....


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - I am thrilled for you!!  I sense a pattern here.  You went to your first clinic and got booted on the bais of test results; so did Kate.  You went a different clinic which agreed to treat you; so did Kate.  You responded much better to the drugs than was initially expected and ended up with a decent number of eggs; so did Kate (you got 6 and she got 5 but the key point is that you got a decent response).  You had a great fertilisation rate and ended up with 4 fabulous quality embies; so did Kate. I am   so hard this pattern will carry on....    

Tracey - glad the bleeding has eased; when do you get the next test?  Remember even the doctor used the word "optimistic" and that's one which isn't even in the vocabulary of many docs!   

Sam - glad the lump is down.  Remember that DHEA converts readily to other hormones, notably testosterone but also oestrogen.  Oestrogen can, in some people, make your boobs lumpy so there could be a link but it may be totally disconnected.  At any rate - glad it has gone!! 

Jo - exciting symptoms!!  If these are not your usual AF then I would say get the pee stick ready!!!  My mum says she knew she was pg with my sister before AF failed to arrive just because of this kind of thing.   

Vonnie - with DHEA it is either 25mg at 3 separate times during the day or 50mg in the monring and 25 mg in the evening.  Your body produces most of its DHEA in the morning so some people think a higher dose in the morning will mimic that.   I would say get 25mg tablets since then it is easier to be flexible on your dose.

Popsi - sorry you are feeling sick. I really think that DHEA can affect different people in such different ways that nausea could be a side effect for you.

Jal - still sorry for your BFN but glad you didn't have to hang around for AF.  Hope you are ok.  Keep up the PMA and focus forwards!  

Slycett - sorry to hear about your cycle; one thing I would say is that they seemed to be a bit haphazard in treating you.  I mean they don't seem to have run a basic FSH test before deciding how to treat you, which strikes me as strange.  I would see what comes back and, if your FSH is high or AMH low, ask about their experience with ladies in your situation and what protocols they use.  Please be aware that some clinics are not as experienced as others with raised FSH etc. and will tell you you can't be treated or to go for DE.  If your clinic takes that attitude it is time to go elsewhere since other clinics simply have a different attitude and hence much more experience at handling poor response. Take care. 

Natasha - hoping the boobs mean you are gearing up for a BFP!!  Like the list btw!!

Sam - hope you are doing ok.  How is the TCM going?  How often do you have to go?

Miranda - not suprised you are still fuming!!  I would be fuming for a long time after that one.  So glad you complained. I like the new pic btw!!

Heather - sounds like you had a relaxing cammomile fuelled evening!  I can understadn you feeling nervous.  Try and relax and focus on your recent fabulous follicle count!!        

Beachy - any plans following the tests?  

Emma - glad you are enjoying Hari! How wonderful!  

Cat - still sorry on the BFN; hope you are ok.  

Nix - are you still being "monitored" with ARGC at the moment? Or have things moved on?  I know they were givng you humira but do you know when your tx will start?  I also wanted to know if they had looked into your DH any further e.g. DNA fragmentation tests?  I rather got the impression in the past that they were automatically focussing on you and only did the basic motility, morphology and count on your DH when DNA fragmentation issues might explain fertilisation problems.  Sorry if you've done a lengthy post on this which I've missed. 

Steph - you must be getting excitied for the scan now!  Can you believe it all yet??  

Ally - is your scan today my love??  Did AF arrive?  Please please let us know how it all goes. I know you've been really worried about this cycle being a bit off when AF was juts getting on track so I hope you are ok.  

Well DP and I were at a wedding in the lovely Cotswolds this weekend.  Had my makeup done at the hotel salon for the occasion - had to remove some of with industrial strength cleanser to tone it down afterwards and still felt relieved when the sun went down but it was a treat!!  Wedding was for one of DP's friends from both school and university.  DP got totally drunk with his old school crowd.  This is always horrific - they revert to braying public schoolboy type, become deeply arrogant and patronise the staff of any venue.  I went to bed when it got too bad, watched the x-factor results show repeat at 3am or so, then DP called since he had fotgotten what room we were in.  He then arrived a few minutes later escorted by one of the hotel staff, who was doubtless quite reasonably wondering why how this lot could possibly think they were all superior when they were incapable of finding their way to a hotel room.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! I'll never get my make-up done by anyone else after a few bad experiences, LJ!

The thing that gets me is, and I saw another example of this on Saturday, why is it a requirement for women who work on make-up and perfume counters to look like drag queens?

Don't let them loose on your face!  

Sam - great that the lump has gone! You have no ticker - when is official test date?

JoM - ahhh, you would be our third natural miracle! It DOES happen you know...

Lucy - fab news about your embies!

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Hey Jen -


LittleJenny said:


> then DP called since he had fotgotten what room we were in. He then arrived a few minutes later escorted by one of the hotel staff, who was doubtless quite reasonably wondering why how this lot could possibly think they were all superior when they were incapable of finding their way to a hotel room.


   Sounds like you DP made a jolly good show of himself then! Did you bury him about it the next morning? I would! Nice to make them  sometimes  

Hey Jo - you think you're keeping cb in business?! What about me, peeing on sticks 3 weeks after a BFN and AF too, just cos I had a bit of breakthru bleeding and a very realistic dream that I was preg  I've heard of looking for a miracle but that was a bit of a stretch even for me!

Hi Sam - know your LO is coming up to 2 now but you wouldn't still be BF by any chance would you? I've heard that this can cause lumps in the breast, sometimes due to a blocked milk duct? I must say I never had any issues with lumps following DHEA though...

Lucy - that's great news on getting to blast hon! Good luck for ET tomorrow! 

Hi Sylcett and welcome to the nuthouse! Worried about TTC taking over your life? Join the club! Those who tell us that it shouldn't have quite obviously never been through it - I think Natasha's list sums it up nicely!

Mira - We're not psychic! I think you referred to the HV as an old lady in your original post . So glad you got that complaint in there though, such disgraceful behaviour! (Oooh get me, can you tell I've been reading Jane Austen?!)

Hi Tracey - how's it going today hon? It's good that it's only brown stuff now thos cos that means it's old blood... Panty-liners at the ready! I know how you feel - I can't remember the last time I was able to wear unadulterated pants! If it's not Always superdooper Ultra with wings (who was it that referred to them as surfboards again?! ) cos the ARGC AND Zita say no tampax (and who am I to argue with both of 'em?) then it's panty liners to counter-attack the ewcm or tena lady because the copious amounts of liquid that I'm forcing down my throat seem to go straight thru me! Ah the elegance of ttc!

Also was it you that said I should force myself to go out? You're right, I know I should but I've got into a really bad habit of sitting up late into the night then waking late then faffing around (on the net usually) for hours and then suddenly it's evening, DH is due home from work and I haven't even done the dinner yet so I don't go anywhere except the supermarket down the road... it's getting worse but having a lot of difficulty snapping out of it at the moment, dunno what to do!

I think it's just this being in limbo with tx that's doing my head in. In answer to your question, Jen, I'm due to take the 2nd jab of humira on Weds, then it's back to the clinic 10-14 days later for repeat immunes and THEN, assuming that the humira has done it's job, I'll be starting the sp when the next AF turns up, which will be approx last week in November. I HATE the waiting around in between tx and just don't seem to be abe to motivate myself to do anything, seriously it's a struggle to get up and get dressed most days. It's ridiculous to be depressed when everything is going as well and as fast as it possibly can but I am....

Sorry no more persos but am determined to get into the centre of Paris today. My replacement credit card has been waiting for me at the bank for about 3 weeks now but I haven't been able to get off my  and go and get it. I could have asked them to deliver it to me at home but decided not to as I thought that would be incentive enough to make me take the journey into town but it hasn't worked so far...

Sorry this has turned into a bit of a me post! Better slope off now and check my other messages while I psyche myself up to brave the outside world!

xxx

oops - hi again Mira


Miranda7 said:


> The thing that gets me is, and I saw another example of this on Saturday, why is it a requirement for women who work on make-up and perfume counters to look like drag queens?
> xxx


That's because if the MAC counters in Paris are anything to go by, they probably are - the blokes wear more make up than the girls!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

LittleJen – nice wedding in the Cotswalds!  Ahhh aren’t all men annoying when they get together with their old buddies.  It’s like they all forget we “evolve” for a reason.  Hhhmm, I wonder what DH thinks we when get together with my school girlfriends… I know he usually doesn’t  say very much – it is difficult to get a word in.  I go to the TCM once every 2 weeks, she gives me acupunture and a 2 week supply of herbs..... I'd better run as I'm off there now!

Jo – I’m not convinced HPTs work on the  4 days before expected period if you have short cycles. I kind of think it’s more that the implanted little dude needs to be producing the HCG hormone for a minimum number of days before it builds up enough for the HPT to detect it.  Just my opinion though.  I like to pretend I have a 28 day cycle, and count backwards from there.  These sticks are so expensive!

Mir – I’m not clever enough to find the tickers!!  I kind of am trying to keep balanced about this cycle, rather than a PMA.  It is a natural-ish cycle (natural with lots of scans and a trigger shot  ), so I’m not overly confident.  I more wanted to do it to get a clearer picture of what’s happening in my cycle. So I’m already planning my next plan of attack when AF arrives.  Progesterone test tomorrow to see if I have had a progesterone surge, all part of my investigation.... I know, you are right there are natural positives, but I'm trying to focus on the long term plan so I don't fall apart if AF arrives this month.

Nix – no such luck. I never produced enough Breast Milk so I only managed to partially BF up to 5 months… and even this was kept going by every herb and tea under the sun, and expressing as well as BF to try to keep things going.

Hon, you need a hobby to get you out of the house, even just a mini one will do.  Anything you ever enjoyed before or wanted to do – writing, photography, interest in art, sewing, knitting? Walking by the Seine, visiting the galleries. My indulgence is reading books in a café.  If I really need to get myself out of the house, I pick up things I “need” to read, or sometimes want to read, and go to a café to do it. Always better to do things you must do in a café.  Preferably a cafe with a view and a comfy chair by the window.  I hunt them out…. but anywhere with a comfy chair will do.  As much as I don't like Starbucks coffee, I do like Starbucks as they let you sit there for hours working away.  Maybe you could go hunting for cafes in Paris that you could sit and drink tea and read for even for an hour or two a day.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Quick hellos and update from me!! 

Mir & Nix  I know I know - I accompanied a friend to a make up counter prior to her wedding, so that she could buy some new colours etc, both got attacked by the colour blind 'Make up artist' (yts girl!!) OMG OMG - never looked so appauling in all my life!!  

Where is Laura at - whats the news - hope she is ok - if anyone communicates with her please send my love  

Jo Mac - I would so so love it if you are pregnant - you really deserve it with all that hard work  

Sam - I pmed you hon xx

Tracey - I am so so glad that things are settling down for you honey      start dreaming x

Little J - Hi hon - thanks for your concern hon - I am ok - had an awful week last week though - constant tears - very very worried - still no AF so I trotted off to the Lister this morning for my scan. As expected my lining was only 2.8 so there was absolutely no chance of a bleed. I was resigned to leaving and throwing back the chinese herbs, becoming a yoga fanatic, packing in my job etc so that I could work on getting my period back.....BUT I saw a Dr (sorry don't know the guys name - my god that place is so so busy these days) and he said that we should just start straight away! Shocked doesnt even cover it. So I am on my first couple of tabs of Clomid (scared) and then start injecting 150 tomorrow. I really really need to work on my PMA as I am already feeling so negative about this cycle and I absolutely need to get behind myself or I may as well give up now - I just feel that if my body is not working - how will the drugs help!! Not helped by the fact that I either had a hot sweat last night or had an anxiety dream that I did last night!!! Ahhhhhhh!!

Sorry to hear about your naughty DP - god boys can let themselves down in those situations can't they - they can be such d1cks!! He is not the first and won't be the last, yeah you should really take the **** out of him for that!! Mind you weddings have that effect don't they - people get so so ******. Our best man couldnt find his key at our wedding, slept curled up on what he thought was his rooms'doorstep'!! It wasn't. It was our bloody 'doorstep'!! Oh well at least we know he was probably comatose when we consumated our marriage!! 

To everyone else - much love x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Why does FF change my words?? I only said p1ssed! It changed it to peed!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

With the makeup, the worst bit was the 6" thick foundation which settled into every crease when I showed any expression at all! I went round trying not to smile, frown or raise my eybrows.  Everyone probably thought that not only did I wear way too much makeup but I'd also had excessive botox.  I'm not sure I even manged to get it all off afterwards.  Maybe I should check again and use paint stripper if need be.

I was quite good to DP afterwards because he felt so poorly.  I cooked a lasagne (his favourite comfort food) and let him watch whatever he wanted on TV yesterday (until Wife Swap of course, which is my Sunday evening guilty pleasure, the American ones being particularly amusing). 

Nix - thanks for the update!  I can imagine it must be real pain when you just want to get on with it but they need to check the humira has worked so it's worth the wait!  

Ally - oh you poor love; I should imagine you are really wound up with anxiety!  I think you have to remember that if they thought they needed to wait for a natural AF, they would tell you that.  Lots of ladies have very erratic periods (e.g. with people severe PCOS) so they are going to be used to delaing with this situation.  If you still feel worried, I would book a consultation anyway just to disucss it further and ease your mind a little since being too anxious isn't going to help. Otherwise, I would try and relax and do what they say until your next scan/consultation. when is that?

Sam - hi there!  i'm sure we girls are not that bad!!  Glad you are sticking with the TCM.

Miranda - hello!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Jenny - you are a lovely girlfriend - lasagne and the fat controller - I had better not let Ben read this or he will be protesting that I am no good as a wife!! 

I am just shell shocked - needs to sink in - I am doing IVF! I will feel better later - going to take a long bath - eat some good food - early bed (although find it hard to sleep) and just keep positive positive positive - trying to book a hypnosis session - can't do any harm! I start injecting tomorrow and then scan on Friday


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww Ally - it must be a shock to go from nipping in for a scan to suddenly starting your IVF cycle.  You've somehow lost a preparation window.  I would do everything you can to try and relax, be it hypnosis, acu or whatever.  Then go back on Friday armed with any further questions.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Ally, you are starting!!! yay!! You can do it this time. Try not to worry - the DHEA will have helped, remember...... Big Hug for you   Thanks for your lovely comment - but i think it's just wishful thinking!!

Nixx - oh, its not just me then with EPS's!!!!! The hundreds of pounds I've wasted when there was no earthly chance I was pg, but I couldn't help myself.. I don't have them in the house anymore. Sam, thanks for what you said re the day of testing....but if I get to weds and no AF I won't be able to stop myself from testing. But at least I'll have some hope when it's negative and will test again a few days later  

Sam - ooh, I love sitting reading in cafe's! It feels so decadent.

LJ - my DP is a bit of an ******** when he's ****** too...tells the same crap jokes again and again, I get so embarrassed for him.... men.... 

Well, I've been to the gym, so am feeling virtuous. Off for a bath now...must try and do some work at some point.
love to you all x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Quick Q  O wise ones... I'm 5 days post EC and my bits still feel sore. It hurts if I walk quickly and if I'm desperate for a wee then it brings a tear to my eye!

Is this normal?

Thanks!
Lucy x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - not an expert on this but my common sense tells me this can't be all that uncommon given that your bits have had been under a fair amount of attack recently.  I would give your clinic a call and get some reassurance!

Jo - where's that PMA!  If the DHEa can work for Ally then why can't it work for you


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes Jo Mac - you are in much better shape than me so why should it not be you!!!! Thank you so much for your support love! 

Lucy - I would call the clinic - I am sure they will just put your mind at rest.

Little - you are so so right - I have been robbed my prep time - but maybe that is not such a bad thing (mind you I could have done without the sobbing into my duvet all saturday night, I was convinced this was all over). I am getting organised now though. I have had my first clomid tabs, eaten some brazils, drunk water, booked up my acupuncture and planned tonights healthy dinner. Please god let me at least get to EC this time x      Thank you too - you are such a rock x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - I know that AF going AWOL was really distressing for you when you had done so well to get her back on track.  It must have been a rough week and suddenly you are thrust into everything right away.  I should imagine you'll get it together only to have something throw your off whack and have you in tears, even if it's absurd (e.g. sitting next to someone reading the Daily Mail on the tube and glancing across only to see the headline "New Research Finds Christian Names High Up in the Alphabet Linked to Early Menopause" accompanied by a picture of some anguished woman with the caption "Amanda will never know whether or not a quick deed poll to become Zoe could have enabled her to have the child she longed for" and some boxed quote from Zita West saying "obviously nobody should put off having children beyond the age of 25 but, given this new research, women with names beginning from A-J may well be wise to change their priorities early on and consider the fact that they can always take their GCSEs at a later date")        

Try and focus on the positives.  First, you have some DHEA time behind you.  Second, your clinic knows you better and is starting you off on the right protcol rather than making the change halfway through as happened last time.  Third, you know your system has been active since your last treatment in that your predictor has shown ovulation.  All these factors have got to be good.  The hardest thing is to focus on them and think positive but that is what you need to do.  Hypnosis may help there.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

god - I've just noticed my own ticker; is Kate 30 weeks already!    Seems only yesterday she was in tears after being told she had no chance.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow Hip hip hooray for lovely Kate!!!!! My god - I bet she can hardly believe it sometimes x

You crack me up about the newspaper - it really is that obtuse - and you are so so sensitised to everything out there. I was at Frieze Art Fair on Friday and a woman bumped into an old friend in front of me, the lady just said "wow, you've...." and the other said "yes got a baby - isn't it amazing" - I nearly burst into tears at that!! Actually Frieze should have been called Creche - there were so so many babies there - all absolutely gorgeous with uber yummy mummies! Or is it that I just notice babies & bumps more these days.....

Anyway I am really working hard on my PMA - I cannot change anything being down and depressed anyhow and at least I have the chance to try which I so desperately wanted.

Also ladies have conceived naturally when they have had FSH's in the 70's, 90's etc so hopefully I have that to fall back on if all else fails and I should count myself lucky in that way as I know that is not possible for some other ladies.

Anyway - lets see what the DHEA has done.....

A xxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all

Ally - it sounds like you have a good plan there, I hope the dinner isn't too healthy and is plenty yummy too     for the quick off the mark cycle. Not being prepared for a cycle is a much nicer thing to worry about than whether you can do one and if the clinic are going ahead they must have confidence in you      And yes, my baby-dar is as finely tuned. I can spot a bump at half a mile  

Lucy - you're probably just a bit bruised still but is the needing to wee bit then hurting a cystitis thing? I'd give a the clinic a call to check though, they might be able to suggest something to make you more comfortable  

Jo - gym, good girl   Can you send some motivation my way?!

Jenny - hope the tango-ing came off OK and what's a wedding without some kind of antics? You're a better woman than me cooking lasagne though. Self inflicting illness doesn't get pampering in our house, especially as getting him home is usually enough  work 

Sam - I'm really glad the lump went  I love a good book and a comfy cafe too. Reykjavic was the best, so many great cafes and the tea was the only reasonably priced thing to do (beer was £6 for a half  ) 

Nix - get out there girl, you'll feel sooo much better for it. Is there a way to set a deadline? Arrange to meet someone or a film at a certain time, a bit of structure might help. Or go nocturnal   The time in between is a bit of a no man's land though, isn't it  

Miranda - I think drag queens look much better than the people on make up counters, at least they don't give me pitying looks and they embrace the glitter with style 

My attempt to relax this weekend wasn't particularly successful, Friday was good but was a bunch of nerves on Saturday, not helped by DH staying out for 6 hours when I asked him to pop into town quickly then come back and help me relax   I just feel tense so I distracted myself by painting our front porch yesterday and that sort of worked - freezing my bum off in the wind for 3 hours made me forget it all for a bit  

I presume everyone else feels this tension? DH thinks I should 'just relax' and keep telling me I need to to help our chances (yep, pile on that pressure it makes me feel sooo much more chilled   ). He is Mr Relaxed though, he once got turned down for a psychology study because they couldn't startle him enough with electric shocks, apparently it barely registered   The plan was to give valium or a placebo but I think valium would have caused coma in him  

Acupuncture tonight though, I'm looking forward to it to see what it's like, hopefully I'll float out  

Big, fluffy  

Hetaher xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally – Try your very best to relax and enjoy this moment. Pm'd you!

Heather – enjoy your acupunture.  I personally don’t actually find it all that relaxing, it is semi relaxing, but I know some people do find it very relaxing. I go regularly to help balance my crazy hormones.

LittleJen –he is such a lucky guy to have you! After his antics he gets lasagne and the remote.  Did Zita West really say that!! Hhhmm, well if my name starts with “S” then how come I got hit with the horrid stick?  Maybe I’m really a Beatrice at heart.

love to everyone else!

Sxx

Zinc
Read this on Zinc, thought I'd pass it on. Apparently a zinc deficiency can be linked to premature menopause 

Zinc is not stored well by the body and so appropriate levels must be achieved with correct supplementation. A zinc deficiency inhibits the metabolism of protein, which in turn can lower a woman's egg quality. Zinc is also important for maintaining the menstrual cycle, and is therefore vital to women who are trying to conceive."
  
"Vegetarians, heavy exercisers, and women who have used oral contraceptives for prolonged periods are all prone to zinc deficiency, so extra care needs to be taken in these groups. Heavy exercisers in particular should take special care to ensure their zinc levels are correct, due to zinc being lost through sweating.
Good sources of food containing high concentrations of zinc are red meats, liver, and seafood, with oysters being the single best source. Vegetarians may find it difficult to consume enough zinc in their diet since no plant source contains zinc in high concentrations. Supplementation, in this case, is vitally important."


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - don't worry; I was being ironic with the spoof Daily Mail headline and, to do Zita justice, I don't think she'd ever lend something that bizarre any credence!

Interesting on the zinc!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Heather - dont you find it annoying sometimes how chilled out Men can be? Ben sleeps so so well and I dont - any little noise or anxiety messes it up - sometimes I want to kick him when he is sleeping so so deeply!!!   Hope the pins were good - I LOVE ACU!! I guess it could almost be anything though - it is just so nice having a bit of me time.

Sam - well done on the Zinc thing - unfortunately not sure it is the cause of mine as I have never over exercised!! Started milking the "I'm doing IVF (and therefore I can have whatever I want to eat, do no exercise and have loads more love from Ben)".

Tracey - if you are there, I just thought I would let you know that my friend who had heavy bleeding just had her 12 week scan today and all is going really well!! So it really is quite normal and doesn't need to be bad news.

To everyone else x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Ally.  I am starting to think more positively, although the chance of a MC at my age is about 75% (I can't remmeber where I read that) that is 25% it will be OK.  My chance of getting pg was only betwen 7 and 10% and I managed that so 25% is great odds!!
I am so pleased you are able to start tx.  I suppose the only reason they like you to start after AF is because the lining will be thin and you can start from scratch.  If yours was thin then that is good.
I have everything crossed for you.
Let me know how you get on with the hypnotheraphy - it is something i have thought about to sort out a relationship problem.

Littlejen.  Wow, 30 weeks - only a couple of months to go for Kate now.  My friends DH got very drunk when staying in a hotel, wanted to go to the loo, got out of bed naked, opened what he thought was the toilet door but turned out to be the door into the corridor and shut the door behind him.  Had to bang very loudly on the door to get my friend who was fast asleep to let him back in!

Heather - I hope your acu goes well

I love all the comments about make up counters.  Sometimes I go if I need some pampering and it is always a let down.  I always feel I could have done better myself yet still feel obliged to buy yet another new expensive eye shadow that I never use.

Jo Mac.   I thought I was the one pushing up the share price of Clear Blue!  I test at least every other month.  Sometimes even before AF is due!

LV - I hope your lady bits are feeling better.  

Update from me; I still have no bleeding but a few brown stringy bits (sorry tmi).  i have decided to delay my scan that was going to be tomorrow to next Tuesday when I will will be 7 weeks.  I don't want a repeat of my last pregnancy when I had a scan at 6wks 3 days and was told it was normal not to see a hb and not to worry then the next week when I went back they said it hadn't developed.
I did buy a couple more clear blue tests and did another today to check it still says pg.

I can't remember whether I said this the other day but Boppet posts on the Lister thread occasionally and she is now over the magic 12 weeks.  She said he is finally being more optimistic and to send everyone her love, especially Laura.

Anyone know how Laura is and when she will be back online.

Steph.  I hope all is well with you.  I don't know if you want to check out a site called babycentre.co.uk as when you put in your dates they send you an email every week telling you about the stage of pregnancy with a pic of what the foetus probably looks like.  It is very informative.  Make sure you don't use their message boards though as we woudl be jealous  

I am going to go on ******** this evening and see your puppies Jo.

If anyone is on ******** and wants to be my friend I am Tracey Mohabir


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No it's not, Tracey! It's much, much lower than that - a really quick Google says 25-35%.

Now will you stop giving yourself a hard time?!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, Jo - you got your puppies out on ********?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Doh! Should have read your whole post before doing THREE replies!

Laura is having contractions still, but is OK. She'd got her phone sorted - now has to wait ten days for broadband. Not very quick, huh?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh good luck Laura x

Miranda - that new Robert piccie is totally delicious x

Jo Mac - are you my mate on ******** - cant remember? Have you named the pup yet?

Cheers Tracey - I think I will need all the help I can get!!! xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Now you've got me googling!!!!  This is from the Tommys website:

Age: 12-19 years    Miscarriage Risk: 13.3%
Age: 20-24 years    Miscarriage Risk: 11.1%
Age: 25-29 years    Miscarriage Risk: 11.9%
Age: 30-34 years    Miscarriage Risk: 15.0%
Age: 35-39 years    Miscarriage Risk: 24.6%
Age: 40-44 years    Miscarriage Risk: 51.0%
Age: 45 or more    Miscarriage Risk: 93.4%. 

So, I have better odds than I thought.  I suppose the odds don't really make any difference - what will be will be and Katie must be a real little fighter.

Poor Laura must be worried about the contractions.  I assume they can give her something now she is over 24 weeks.  I bet she is going crazy without the internet.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually, every single website has a different miscarriage rate figure, so I prescribe sticking well clear of Dr Google in this instance!

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all!
Sorry been AWOL. Had nice time at my mum's,then relatives at weekend,then today had to have one of our cats put down so a very sad house hold here  
Ally - great you are starting dude   
Tracey - hang in there. I expect the MC rate is dropping everyday now  
Can't see Mirra's new pic yet - I must be one of the special chosen ones who has to wait 48 hours for the privilege!   Hope Bob is OK 
LJ - Debenhams lady did my pre-wedding make up and that just showed up all my wrinkles too!
LB - hang in there hun  
Steph - hope all OK  
Nxi - good luck for next humira, hope it does the trick
Jo Macca   
Heather - enjoy the acu (underwear on or off??) ARe you DRing now?  
Sam - hi there!  
Lady - did you have a catheter in your bladder? It might just be a bit of bruisin/swelling. Have you had a look? Does it burn when you pee or just walk?  
Cat and Jal    sorry to hear your news girls  
Love to all
Niksc


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah I can see the new Bobster now!  
Need a Hari pic Emma!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone  

Getting really nervous now - testing on thursday!!!! Had a bit of a down day today and kept feeling like i wanted to cry, not sure why as thats not really me but last time on the monday i started getting brown disch which i kind of have in my head was the start of the end (even though i know thats not necessarily true and that brown is just old blood and means nothing) so all day been really scared i was going to get the same again..also decided might do a bit of work this week ..kind of hoping none of my clients clocked my surreptious knicker checking!!! not sure work is such a good idea after all especially as i cant pick anything up as usual and decided i didnt like standing on the treadmill as it vibrates too much and i kept thinking it might be shaking my embies out! 

As soon as i got home got the duvet and lay on the sofa and pulled it over my head...felt instantly better so clearly going to have to remain here for the next 2 days!

Ally thats great news that you've started!! bit of a shock when it happens like that but i think sometimes its good as you dont have time to get worked up about it. Lots of   for you  

will do more personals bit later, have to do a clients food diary..hes had macdonalds and kfc on one day, dont think its going to be too hard to point out where hes going wrong!!

LOL to everyone xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Team PR

Quick one for me tonight, battery is about to go.

LV - definitely cystitis.  I got it after being prodded about during scans, etc with last IVF.  If you get blood in your wee I would go to the docs and get some pg friendly antibiotics.

Nicky - sorry to hear about your cat  

Ally - great news re the cycle.  That has come around quickly so I am not surprised you don't feel prepared.  We may be cycling together after all    

Mir - love the new Bobster pic, he is so cute.

Natasha - Keep up the pma if you can.  Not long til test day now   

Jal - sorry to hear you had a BFN  

Steph - good luck for Thursday.  I am glad you got a scan sorted.  Bl88dy NHS, they get on your nerves.

Tracey - glad the bleeding has stopped and that Katie is holding on.  I think you are wise re the scan.  With my last pg I had far too many scans and they sent me    It didn't change the outcome (mc) so they were a waste of time.  As you say, what will be will be    

Sam - Re DHEA and lumpy boobs, I thought I felt a lump in my boob the other day and then when I re-checked it has gone so perhaps it is a side effect.  Glad it's gone anyway.

Laura - I know you're not reading this but I hope you are ok and I am sending you     

Hi to Nix, Emma, Droogie and everyone else I've missed.

Well, my AF is due Wednesday which means I should start stimming.  Feeling very negative about it all and I think one of my secondary IF friends just getting her second BFN with DE hasn't helped my mood atall.  Just don't really think it will happen for me.

Also, I have a christening to attend in Newcastle next Saturday and I am a godparent so have to go.  I have a terrible feeling that EC will be next Saturday (worked out the dates based on previous cycles and it is then).  What should I do?  Should I delay or speak to the clinic and see if they can delay EC until the Monday.  It's enough to drive you bonkers.

Lainey x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oooh, forgot Jo


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Natasha you & your big pregnant boobs hang in there.  Stay put under that duvet, a good dvd to distract you, and nice warm camomile tea.  Big hugs…       

Oh Lainey - I really can't give you any advice on when to do EC as I haven't had a cycle yet.  I am sorry for you this must be tricky as you are a godparent.  Would your friend understand if you told her? I know I would understand.

Mir - Lots of luck to Laura xxx

Tracey – sooo happy for you.  It always makes my night whenever you and Katie post. 

Ally - tonight I'm going to do some visualisations of our babies photos up on the wall of the Lister scan room.  Someone told me visualising on something specific like this helps.   

Hello to everyone else!

I’m trying to avoid FF a bit tonight (so hard I’m addicted to seeing how everyone is doing).  I’m spending tonight comparing – mg by mg – all of the suppliments I have been prescribed by Zita with what Foresight recommends to make sure I’m not missing anything!  I’m doing it all on a spreadsheet, I feel like such a geek! Anyone know what the minimum Zinc intake should be? From all the zillions of pills I take I’m getting 67mg a day in total - which doesn’t feel like much.  I’ll investigate..

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sam - 67mg zinc is plenty - i was taking 100mg during stimms but am on my viridian pregnancy complex supps now and thats 30mg - more than 30mg for too long and you run a risk of anaemia which is obviously v bad news if preggers. i used to use zitas supps but i didnt absorb them for some reason - i like viridan as they donate a huge chunk of their profit to childrens and enviro charities so i figure that must give me some good karma somehow


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Good Morning All !

Natasha - stay under that duvet girl!! personally, I would take any excuse for a duvet day...you actually have a legitimate excuse hon   I think I need your services ( ) - I spent a good hour in the gym, had a healthy meal of chicken, rice and veg for tea....followed by nearly a whole packet of choccie hob nobs. OOps. (Droogie - you're welcome to some of my motivation hon - I'm REALLY motivated to eat hob nobs  ) Off for a run at lunchtime today - how many calories (on average) will i burn off on a steady 45 min run Natasha? A packet of hob nobs worth?  

Lainey - I agree, I think you should speak to your friend and explain about the EC. Or do you really want to go to the christening? What awful timing. I have everything crossed for you for this cycle. I know what you mean about being negative because your friend got a BFP, but we all have very different circumstances, and THIS IS GOING TO BE YOUR TIME. OK? 

Tracey - did you like my puppies?!!!! I am so so chuffed for you and Katie. Like Miranda said, surely as each day passes your m/c risk decreases. God, if I was you I would be doing a EPS EVERYDAY rather than the usual every month. It must be so much nicer when it actually says positive!

Ally - i don't think I am your friend am I? PM me your proper name and I'll ask you to be my friend! My DP was horrified when he saw the photos of him on my ******** page - he looks about 63 not 43! How are you doing today? 

Sam - thanks for that info about zinc. I'm not one for taking vits and supplements, I only take DHEA. But I am seriously considering zinc, as I exercise heavily about 5 or 6 days a week so must lose a lot of zinc through sweat.

Miranda - you had a response from your complaint about the evil old bag yet? Give my love to Laura. It must be so frustrating about the broadband. It may be too late now, but when I moved and Tiscali said it would take 10-14 days to move my broadband account to the new house, I said this wasn't acceptable as I work from home (she could lie), and they said that they would supply me with free unlimited dial up for the interim. Complaining works sometimes!

Well, no news from me yet. No AF, but no more strange symptoms either. I feel exactly like I normally do before AF (which is due tomorrow). Although i have had AF-type pains constantly for nearly 11 days now, and lower back pain which is starting to drag me down a bit, if I'm honest. I'm feeling very NOT pregnant now, but will of course do a test (!) if she hasn't arrived by friday. LJ - I don't really do PMA, as I'd be gutted every month if I let myself really get my hopes up. And anyway, I'm planning a natural pg for the New Year, after I've been taking the DHEA for 6 months! Its only been 3 so far, so possibly not long enough to have had an effect yet.

Nicks - so so sorry to hear about your cat.  

Love to you all, including Fishface, Steph, Nix, LV and Emm.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jo - fair enough with the DHEA. Remember that the original patient who took it saw a cumulative difference over a period of about a year.  I think it's all a bit individual.  I know CHR just had a 45 year old patient who got pg naturally after just 6 weeks of DHEA.  But other people take longer to see an effect.    

Lainey - I really sympathise with your situation and I agree that the best thing is to talk to your friend and explain.  She should understand that being a fab godmother is not about being there at the christening - it goes beyond that!  

Nicks - so sorry to hear about the kitty cat; that kind of thing is tough.  

Natasha - oooh good luck for Thursday; try and relax.    

Tracey - there seem to be so many different things on "miscarriage rates" if you go onto google so I wouldn't even bother. Like all stats, they are never relevant to an individual case anyway! I think you are right to plan your scans the way you have.   

Ally - hope you are ok.

love to everyone else and especially Laura.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oops, forgot to ask, does anyone know whether DHEA can have an adverse effect on fibroids? (i.e.make them grow.) I just heard someone say they thought this was the case. The last time I had a scan I had a couple of small fibroids attached to the outside of my uterus - but I've always been told because of their location that they should not affect my chances of conceiving.

Ally - the puppy will be called either Lotty (my choice) or Ugly Betty (HIS choice!).


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for all the advice re cycle.  I really don't want to let my friend down as it just seems so selfish, after all it wouldn't kill me to wait another month, I've been waiting four years so far.  I will speak to the clinic though and see what they think.

Jo - can't help re fibroids, sorry. I do know though that if u have a 24 day cycle u must ovulate on day 10 - u always count back 14 days if u no what I mean.  Therefore u should test tomorrow.

I have a terrible pre-menstrual headache so AF is definitely on her way.  Didn't stop me doing a pg test -after seeing all those fat follies on my scan I had convinced myself I would get a natural bfp this month, silly me


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dears!

Lainey - however much I wish we had a chance to do it naturally I don't envy you that hope being dashed every month. Must be hideous.  

JoM - I would have thought that as DHEA promotes testosterone it would shrink fibroids rather than grow them? But I'm probably being a bit basic here. More likely other vits may be growing them - what are you taking?

On my complaint, I've heard nothing from the surgery but the PCT phoned back and apparently I should have complained to them - naughty surgery told me it was them! So another complaint has gone in to them.

Natasha - no naughty early testing then? Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy noooooot!  I know, I'm awful. But oh how I love a spot of early testing.

Love to all!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Jo - I have read a couple of things on DHEA and fibroids (also endo, benign breast cysts).  Basically, there is a school of thought which believes that fibroids (and endo/breast cycsts) are related to oestrogen excess.  IF this is the case then the use of DHEA could cause worsening of the condition IF it converts to oestrogen.  So you may read that people with endo, fibroids etc. should not take DHEA.  However, there are some big caveats to this.  First off, there is no conclusive evidence that fibroids are caused by oestrogen. Second, DHEA doesn't convert directly to oestrogen (as Miranda says it goes to testosterone first) and in most women it doesn not affect oestrogen levels at all - it is much more usually associated with raising testosterone levels, although in some women it can then convert to oestrogen so hence the warnings!  I think the more balanced advice I have seen is that large doses for long periods (i.e. several years) COULD cause fibroids to grow but 75mg is not a large dose so I would say you are perfectly ok!

Lainey -   those tests can be wrong if done a day or two early - you may still get your BFP this month but  even if not, you have a plan!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Lainey - I know how you feel hon, every month  . Af has just arrived for me. But strangely i don't feel too disappointed, actually quite pleased that AF turns up at all, never mind within a day of when she's due! That's since being told I was peri-menopausal due to my AMH result... So a   for me - as I said, my natural preganancy is scheduled for january!

LittleJen - thanks for that re fibroids. It is reassuring, but to be honest, I had no plans to stop the DHEA anyway - I'm pinning my hopes on it!

Hi Miranda - god, even making a complaint isn't even easy is it??!! i have to say I am very anti-medical professionals completely after my past experiences. I have an appt to see a consultant regarding possible surgery on my achilles tendons coming up, and I'm already planning my letter of complaint as I just KNOW he'll have a real attitude and will imply my GP was wrong in referring me... 

love to all,
jo x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Usually when you work yourself up beforehand consultants are nice as pie, Jo!  

It's when you're not expecting it they are crappity.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally re Zinc – if I’m zinc deficient I too I could never blame this on over exercise!!  

JoM – sorry your not feeling pregnant.  I too live in fear of AF every month now and find that it’s better for me if look towards getting pregnant sometime next year when the DHEA kicks in, rather than focus too much on each month.  Still doesn’t mean I’m not praying that I am this month again.    Re DHEA I read somewhere (on a FF post) about DHEA and Fibroids.  I went over all the literature I have today, which does mention a lot of side effects, but I can’t Fibroids listed anywhere….  Did you try google? 

Lainey – sorry about your BFN.  It’s so hard to look at every month, I’m always telling myself I’m going to stop buying those crazy sticks!  But I still do...

LittleJen – you are the fountain of all knowledge!  Henceforth I dub thee “The Fountain”    – your new name.  I’ve been on DHEA a few weeks now, and intend to have my estrogen checked again next month. I'll let you know if it goes up or down. Though I guess this is not really meaningful as we know hormones fluctuate and up or down could be caused by anything.  

Natasha thanks so much for that re Zinc! Very useful and you saved me a lot of googling around trying to find the answer myself.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and I forgot, hi Miranda!  Great you for complaining. I figured when I wasn't working, that as I didn't have a job it was my DUTY to complain.  For the benefit and greater good of all those who work full-time and didn't have the time.

Off to the Lister..... see you all later!

Sxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Well beans are on board! Out of the 4 that fertilised there were 2 that were "winning" but they couldn't choose between them but unfortunately neither had gone to blastocyst but were something else ( beginning with N I think) which means they are day 4 embies on day 5 and at the stage just before blastocyst. I was really hoping for blasts so they only put one back and we did consider hanging on another day to see if either went to blastocyst but after looking at the stats and chatting to everyone we decided to go for 2 today. It was Jeya doing the ET - she is just too lovely and said we'd definitely made the right decision going today after we'd come to that conclusion. It's a shame that they were both a day behind schedule but fingers crossed they just don't like getting out of bed in the morning like me. The radio was playing in the embryologist's room and Abba "Lay all your love on me" was playing at the time they released them so we've decided to call them Bjorn Bean and Benny Bean. 

I asked about still being sore and she said that was perfectly normal seeings as my ovaries are 3 times the size of normal and also they pierce the ovaries during EC so they said it was normal to feel sore for another few weeks yet. The pain when weeing is just my full bladder pressing against my ovaries whilst tender. Phew!

We can test next Thursday! So what's the deal with early testing? I know it's probably a bad idea but I'm not sure how I'll cope waiting. Don't some tell you 6 days before?! 

Sam - glad to hear your lump has done a bunk, must have been a worry there but at least it was a brief one!

LJ - who knows if I'll be following the same pattern as Kate- FINGERS CROSSED! (Although I am terrified of twins but we shall see). The wedding sounded a scream and sounds like those make up ladies needed kicking in to touch

Nix - I agree with the girls that getting out and a bout will only do you good. Staying within 4 walls will just make yourself feel worse. Get out and have that coffee sweetie, you will feel like a new woman, honest!

Ally - what news! A real turn up for the books! I hope this finds you all zen and calm      Are you able to sign up for some acupuncture at all? I think it's really helped me massively both physically and has supported me emotionally. My FSH also dropped and I'm convinced it was the acupuncture.  

Droogie - how did you get on with acupuncture? Was he a little less stiff this time?

Tracey - stop thinking about miscarriage and start thinking about baby Katies! Positive, positive, positive! 

Natasha - you stay under that duvet if that's what you want! Sounds like you need some time out and deserve it.

Lainey - what a bummer with the timings. The other gals are right - explain your predicament to your friend and I'm sure she will be fine with it. The timings might allow for it any how - they collect 10-15 days in don't they so fingers crossed you manage to fit it all in and if you don't then don't stress, it's not worth it when you think about the bigger picture.

Jo - sorry to hear AF arrived but you seem to have the right attitude. DHEA you up for January! Lots of kissing and other bits under the mistletoe for you

Love to everyone else!
Lucy xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - fab news on Bjorn and Benny!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LV - glad Benny and Bjorn are safely tucked up     

Jo - sorry AF turned up but glad you are taking it so well  

Waiting for clinic to call back about my tx  

L x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Jenny,

I've been Googling all afternoon about this "4 day" embies at 5 days malarkey. They are what's know in the trade as 5 day Morolas apparently. I was a tad worried that they were a day behind in their development but have just taken solice in the fact that girlies develop slower than boys so I'm going to go along with the fact that they are 2 girls instead. Hope they forgive me for calling then Bjorn and Benny 

Hope you're all ok
Lucy x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ladyverte    congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Ladyverte - 5 day morolas eh? That sounds like some kind of great Mexican festival to me, hope they're having their own snuggling festival in there and settle in for the ride    I think you got me mixed up with somebody else for the acu though, no stiffness for me, it was my first time  

lainey - hope you get that call soon   When it comes to that christening, it's a tricky one, but you need to give yourself a bit of priority in these things or you might wonder what if. If you came down with appendicitis they'd cope and as someone else has said being a godmother is about being there for them in the next xx years, not one day. If you had to miss it you could do your own ceremony and make your promises then, it would still mean as much.

sam - hope the Lister went well  

Jo - celebrate that AF but I hope she goes away for a good 9 months soon hun    I certainly don't need any extra motivation to eat hobnobs though   so you can keep that to yourself

Miranda - I hope that complaint doesn't fall on deaf ears  

Natasha - hang in there, not long now but duvet days are definitely allowed. I think we should be allowed to stay under anaesthetic until test day        

Nicki - so sorry to hear about your cat, it's so hard to lose a furry but I'm sure you gave him or her a very happy life if they'll be that missed   

Tracey - stay away from Dr Google! Your chances are good, look after bubba and keep up that PMA   

Everyone else - big   from me

Got all my drugs this morning (they actually arrived at 8.30 but I'd booked the morning off so I indulged myself and watched Quincy tucked up on the sofa) so it's really getting real now! Acupuncture was good, a lovely lady and despite being sceptical I feel more relaxed today than I have in a week so I'm not allowing myself to question it at all   

Love you you all, especially Bjorn and Benny   

Heather x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Am freaking out a bit ladies - had a big splodge of blood this afternoon - far too late for implantation bleed and i cant think of any other explanation that would be in anyway positive??!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Try not to panic Natasha - remember Tracey had full blown AF and is still positive? I've read loads of stories about bleeding and there not being any problems...

Lots of    and


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

why can it not be implantation bleeding? that can appear on and off for weeks!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Nix – hope your out reading in a café somewhere   Or pursuing your lifelong ambition of searching for rare comics, or whatever tickles you!  It's hard by try to find some interest somewhere.

Lucy -  2 on board that’s wonderful!  Cute girl baby vibes coming your way.   I was sloping around the Lister for a couple of hours today. I wonder if we smiled at each other and didn’t even know.

Natasha – hang in there. Unfortunatley every twinge and little bit of blood is going to keep you thinking one way or another, but the answer is there really is no way you can know until testing day, so you need to give yourself lots of hugs and try make yourself happy as you can be until then. Absolulety tell your clients you are sick tomorrow, but pplleeaaassseee make sure you have lots of good dvds to watch to keep your mind occupied.       

Lister went ok, gave bloods, spoke with another consultant (not my usual).  His advice was I should be more proactive, given my amh of 0.1 and the fact I have been ttc for more than 6 months now, and start IVF asap.  I’m considering starting next time AF arrives. If I don’t start in Nov, my next opportunity will be late Jan \ early Feb. Can I ask you girls advice on the timeline

Is it
Day 1 to 2 of period - start stims 
Day 10 to 14 - continue stims	14	Days maximum
Day 14 Otrivelle 
Day 17 Egg Collection 
Day 19- 22 Embryo Transfer        22	Days maximum
14 days later Pregnancy Test	day 36 maximum

So total number of days from start to pregnancy test is maximum 36days…. Can anyone confirm if this is correct, or is it likely to be shorter or longer?

Reason it’s so important is we had booked flights to see my family leaving 9th December - they live in Australia!  If AF arrives on time 1st November, then this takes me up to 7th December so not enough time to cancel. It’s far too expensive for us to book another flight leaving later, so we either go on the 9th, or we don’t go at all.... Oh don't know what to do..... will ask husband what he thinks tonight.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh i thought implantation bleeding only happened at implantation or if it was later spotting from that then it would be brown old blood. this looked like a spot of brownish blood surrounded by a splodge of pinky blood..it was about 3pm - doesnt seem to be anything further - although a v v v faint pink/brown when wipe...


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you Natasha, you must be so worried.  :'. Just try to remember, you've seen it enough times on this thread to know it, some blood doesn't mean your not pregnant, it just means there is a little bit of blood. That's all.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

sam - can only tell you what my cycles have been

day 1 start stimms
day 3 start injects
day 13 trigger shot
day 15 e/c
day 17 or 18 et
day 30 test

i have had the same timings on both cycles - its possible you could have to stim for longer though...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sam - only short protocol will be done roughly in the time of one cycle. Long protocol you would down reg for several weeks (usually minimum of 2) followed by 10-15 ish days stimms and then 2WW   LP you start DR on day 21 so if you started next AF then it would be 3 weeks already til you started DRing. SP wastes less time!!
Lainey - you never can predict these things - I always left stuff to last minute to see what would happen
Lady - well done on your ABBA morulas!  
natasha -   its implantation or maybe jsut a bit of old blood from EC  
Mirra   to that HV
Jo Mac   but    for January hun
Hello LJ - aka the fountain  
Love to all  
Nicks


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just popping on to keep the thread. Hope everyone is well and congrats to all ofthe PUPO ladies 

Beachy - Still on for the 8th? xx

Laura - How are you? Hanging in there??

Steph - How's you and our bump??

Mirra, Nicks, LJ, Fishface, Ally, Natasha, Lucy, Jo M, Tracey,  Nix and everyone that I've missed.

I've been busy making the most of my break from the IVF, out all weekend, hence no posts. 

Bye for now 
Sarah xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sam, I would email your consultant at the lister and he will confirm what the timings would be for whatever protocol they have decided is best for you.  They are really good at responding to things like that.  If you don't have his or her email then ring the main number, select 2 for the nurses line and their answerphone message gives you their email address and they alwasy respond the same day.


Natasha.  As others have said, try not to worry - I know it is hard.

Heather.  glad you had a nice morning lazing around in bed.

Lucy.  I love the names.  Good luck PUPO girl 

Jo.  What is wrong with your achillies.  Surgery sounds painful

Miranda.  I wonder if your HV will just deny she said what she said, she can't exactly admit it and then get to keep her job surely.

I think I am running out of steam now.  Feeling much more positive, I don't have a particular reason, I just find myself thinking; I wonder when my bump will show, can't book a holiday next year as I will be having a baby etc.  Roll on that scan next week.

Sarah, glad you are having fun.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Tracey - Glad you're feeling more positive. Like I said one of my best friends bled really heavily for 3 or 4 weeks at the start and her twins are now 6 months old and perfect xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Sorry Nicks - I completely omitted to say how sorry I am about your cat. It's so hard.   I've got to take my staffie to the vet's on Friday with another load of lumps to biopsy - she's looking really sorry for herself. But it turned out all right before - hopefully it will again.

Tracey - I don't know how far they go following up complaints, but they should at least chase up the bit about her haranguing hospital staff for biopsy results before they had even told the patient herself - a young mum from the village. I've said in my letter I am not after her being sacked, just moved from my surgery so I can continue to enjoy taking Robert for check-ups.  

Good you're feeling more positive!

Hi Sarah!  

Lucy - shouldn't they be called Agnetha and The Dark-Haired One?  

Sam - you're ok to fly when PUPO! Though you could consider taking the pill for two weeks, stopping, and bringing AF forward that way?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
*
Lucy* - congratulations on being PUPO  hope the  doesn't drive you too batty and wishing you lots of luck   

*Natasha* - am  the bleed is nothing to worry about and that you will test positive on Thursday   

*Jameson777* - don't know if you are still with us - if you are, good luck for testing tomorrow hon, hope it's a BFP!   

*Jeza* - don't know if you are still with us either - but read on another thread that you got a  from your 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - fantastic news  congratulations! wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

*Sheldon* - don't know if you are still with us either - but read on another thread that you got 5 eggs today - great news and I hope you get a good fertilisation rate - good luck!   

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL and haven't kept up with personals etc like I usually do - have been very busy in the day-times and then just been sooo tired in the evening and have found myself flaking out really early each night.  Apart from feeling so tired, I'm feeling happy/doing well, looking forward to my first scan - having this on Thursday morning but won't be online afterwards until Saturday as we are going to stay at my in-laws for a couple of days and the clinic where I am having the scan is on the way. Will text Mira and she can hopefully update you of what's going on in there! Going to go update the list now before I fall asleep!

Lots of love and luck to all, wherever you are with treatment    

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Fishface*2nd ICSI - due to start downregging 25th October '08 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - due to start October 2008? *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - hopefully October/November 2008 *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Ophelia*9th ICSI - Sweden - due to start November '08 *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - November '08 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/08*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - EC 21/10/08 - 5 eggs collected - ET ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Bankie*
3rdd IVF at Lister - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jameson777*2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - testing 22/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jojotall*2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/??/08 - Good Luck!  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested September '08*Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Jeza*  on 1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - tested positive 18/10/08 - first scan ??/??/09 *Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due ??/??/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP  - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan 23/10/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *Tracymohair*  on 2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - next scan ??/??/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Just wanted to wish Steph lots of luck for your scan today


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck Steph for your scan!!! Hopefully it will all become a bit more real for you and your DH today x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for today Steph! Looking forward to that text!

xxxxxxxxx

Morning Beach and Ally - how's it going?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Good luck with the scan Steph - looking forward to hearing the great news via Miranda.

Morning Miranda, Ally, Beach x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning girls!
E has gone back to sleep after being awake thrashing most of the night   DH reckons she had some coke last night!  
steph - hello chick! Glad you have your scan organised and hope it all goes well    how is the constipation Mine started really early on  
NW


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning ladies,


Steph – it’s fine you going awol for a while. Your tired we all understand – just relax and enjoy being pregnant!  Good luck with your scan today.  

Miranda thanks for the tip re the pill. It can't use it this month as AF is due in 2weeks anyway, but will keep that one tucked up my sleeve for future.

Natasha hope your feeling ok, lots of distraction!

Hello to everyone else.  It's sunny outside girls so try to enjoy. OK I'm thinking I'll just curl up here instead for a couple of hours.  Lazy me, but I didn't sleep well last night so a low energy day is in order I think.

Sam xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry for the barge in as I don't post that often now.  Can I ask, I have been taking DHEA for nearly 4 months, but was thinking that I really didn't want to do IVF now in case I get a sad result for Christmas.  However, does anyone know if taking it for say 6 months would have any negative effect??

Thank you for your help.

I love seeing lots of positives on this thread, it keeps me going.

Sam xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Six months is fine, Sam! Nice to hear from you - are you ok?

Sam - enjoy your lazy day!

Nicks - Coca Cola? or the white powder?  

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mira!  Behave yourself madam!

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well I thought white powder but aren't the same ingredients in coca cola?  
Decided to try a bottle this feed to see what would happen - not having any of it   Think might try a smaller teat  
Headache now  
sjc - I was on it for ages - about 8 months, sure you will be fine   How is young spiderman?  
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

thanks for all the good luck messages but scan is not till tomorrow - Thursday!  I will text Miranda once I've had it 

*Sam* - good to see you - love the Spiderman pic! and good luck with the DHEA   

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

SJC - there are no studies on the long term use of DHEA but available studies show no adverse effects in up to 2 years of supplementation, some at well over the 75g mostly used for fertility.  Remember too that in the original DHEA patient used it for nearly a year and things were still improving for her, getting better the longer she used it so I would say keep it up!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Stef - well then good luck on Thursday! I’m sure it will all go swimmingly

Ally – hope your indulging yourself and taking it easy!

Mir - you really are a bit of a naughty mum.

SJC – my doctor, endocrinologist for POF not fertility, told me he had no problem with me taking DHEA, and considers 75mg a day is not a big dose.  His words were it is found in abundance in the body anyway, and declines as we age. He doesn’t think it will make any difference - other than potentially improve my skin  

Well I got my progesterone level back (7 days after ovulation), 27.6, which apparently is low.  Indicating I either did not produce an egg   or at least p may not be strong enough to support a pregnancy.  So of course now I want to move straight to IVF - next month.  No DHEA prep time though.  I got the results from the nurses - who want me to speak to a consultant but I'm waiting to hear back from one, as it's 7pm don't think that will be tonight  .  I think I'll try to go back in tomorrow and do another test to see if it's come up any higher at all, as they usually do this on day 21 for a normal cycle, and mine was day 17 (as I ovulated early). Nurse said it's unlikely to make a difference as it's about the days from ovulation not days in cycle.  

Right, enough moping. I'm off to the movies tonight. 
Have a great evening ladies.

Sam


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow thank you gang for sharing your knowledge, I just love that, that one can pop in and out on this board, YOU FRIENDLY BUNCH>

Steph, I hope all goes well with you tomorrow, tiredness is all part of it Mrs.  I look forward to seeing your news.

Miranda, I am good thanks, some close friends are having quite alot of sadness at the mo, suicide of brother, partner of 20 years runs off with old flame from ********, blah, blah.  The thing that is so shocking is that both families were so close, warm, friendly, loving, all those idealistic things...so sad.

Little Jen can we have an update pic of your oh so glam sis?

Nikki, i love the pic of your little girl, thanks for advice.  

Thank you again.

Sam xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, ********? I can't imagine running off with anyone I've got on my list!

Are we expecting a pregnancy test result this morning? Natasha? Hope it's good news - I've got various bits of me crossed.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning Team PR

It's


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello all,

Yes Miranda, well remembered!

I actually tested yesterday as started bleeding - is a BFN.

Am totally fine though and have been super proactive and spent most of yesterday researching a couple of new clinics tthat I'm going to get appts with - Lister and ARGC. Already filled out the forms for ARGC this morning and am going off to deliver it in person today - no hanging about for me!! 

I believe that this whole experience is just to develop me as a person and my life is going to become even more enriched and fulfilling as a result of this. My journey is certainly not over yet, I am a fighter and I'm certainly not going to roll over yet!

Have a super day everyone - I intend to!

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Natasha, You are truly an inspiration!  Have a fabulous day! 

Sam xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, mate. Super-big cuddles for you this morning, eh?

I don't think the ARGC takes PRs, but the Lister defo does. Have you remortgaged your house already if the ARGC takes you?  

I reckon tx is a very revealing process - you don't half learn a lot about yourself. I love that I've made so many great friends through it, but it's sad we all have to go through this to do it!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Natasha   big hugs, sorry it's not worked. Hope you get an appt with either the Lister or the ARGC soon x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Natasha - really sorry to hear about your BFN but thrilled to hear you have a positive plan going forward.  Good for you!    

Sam - I would discuss the progesterone issue with your consultant.  I know nurses can be excellent and mean well but all too often they simply read off the charts without much knowledge and will trot out the "under level X could indicate Y or Z" line.  My understanding is that for the "day 21 progesterone test" they like your levels to be above 30 nmol/l (you'll sometimes see 10 but this is on the ng/ml scale used in the US).  Thus your level of 27.6 is really not that bad and is much more likely to indicate slightly lowered progesterone than no ovulation, which is much easier to deal with.  This is one area where something like agnus castus can also help, although not if it gives you terrible tummy problems! 

Steph - good luck with the scan!   

Miranda - hi there!! 

Beach - hello sweetie!  

NicksW - sorry Em was high all night!!  

Jeza - if you are reading many congratulations!!

Ally - hope it is all going well and that you are doing ok!  

Well - Kate and her DH went to their first ante natal class on Tuesday evening where their shocking absence of biological knowledge was exposed! They are off again on Saturday - not sure if this is for everyone or if it is the remedial class!  

love to everyone else.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning LJ- ooohh, sounds like they'll have a fun time again this weekend.  How are you?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Natasha, sorry about your BFN!   your positivity is inspirational! good luck at the ARGC!

Steph good luck on your scan!

Hello to everyone else!

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Morning LJ - Thank you! The nurses I spoke with both told me to speak with a doctor, mine is on holiday.... since yesterday I've made 3 phone calls and 3 emails, still can't manage to get one to call me back!  I'm thinking of being over that way today anyway so may just go and camp out there until one see's me!  I'm surprised Kate needed an ante natal class - she has you super-sis!! 

I did use the google monster and found this post on mumsnet from a lucky lady: "I had a day 21 progesterone test last month to check whether I was ovulating. Got the results back and my prog level was 23. Told by nurse that "they like to see a level of at least 30 as that would indicate you have ovulated". Am currently 6 weeks pregnant, so their target levels are not completely accurate."  

Awwww, yet again another example of there being a few things we don't really know about fertility  

Steph - good luck with your scan today! 

Hello to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Beach - I'm doing fine thanks!

Sam - glad you found that on google; these things are not set in stone and you are only slightly below 30 anyway.  Some plcaes even say over 25 is fine!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks sweetie. Have you made the appointment to remove the little device that's causing all those digestive problems yet?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

I've just tried to flick through a few pages and catch up  

Steph - good luck with the scan hun, can't wait to hear if you have one or two beanies  

Miranda - bob's new pic is soooooo cute  

Hayleigh - hi hun, how you doing  

Tracey - you sound so much happier my dear, bet you can't wait for that scan, sending you lots of   

Droogie - do you have your dates yet  

Sorry to those that have already read what i'm about to post, had to copy from another thread, can't do bespoke  

Sorry haven't been on for a while, things have gone tits-up at home, BIL died on sunday (43)   DH and I were called to the scene as MIL only moved 3 weeks ago as you know to SIL's in Bristol. It is classed as an unexplained death and could be upto 5 weeks before his body will be released, there was a party at his new house on friday and drugs were present, so he has to be screened for every eventuality. He's a diabetic with heart problems (worse than we realised, he'd kept the severity of an attack 5 years to himself and told us it was mild, discharging himself from hospital). So many questions and the family are so shocked and confused   

In the middle of telling family on Monday, DH's auntie asked when we were doing t/x again, i had to admit saturday, there was then a long conversation with MIL etc about how fantastic it was and how it would be a tonic to have a new member to the family. Talk about pressure, i was devastated, DH and I couldn't look at each other. Start sniffing on saturday, such mixed feelings about it now, feel guilty, pressured, and on top of that the funeral will be while i'm doing t/x, or could even be EC/ET week, i'm going to be a mess    

Needed to get that off of my chest, roll on saturday, am i allowed to still be a little excited  

I didn't have a very good relationship with BIL (i've known him 22 years), but it is those left behind that suffer and i hate to see his lovely family going through this tragedy. I just hope DH doesn't feel the strain of going through t/x and having me in pieces at the end of it   I wish i could say leave it until after the new year, but every month i've waited since last t/x has been so hard, i'm not strong enough to wait even longer  

It's good to be able to voice these things, i was in the ensuite at home last night whispering the same to my mum, i have to be strong for DH and get him through it, but i know i'm not going to be in one piece once i start t/x  

Enough said, now back to normality and FF, at least with you girls i can be myself, please keep me sane  

Had 2nd acupuncture last night, nothing to report, talked all the way through it and was exhausted when i got home


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Fishface   gosh you've been through so much, so sorry to hear about your BIL suddenly passing away. My thoughts are with your family at this sad time.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy - so sorry to hear about all you are going through.  This must be a terrible strain. I know it is really hard but you still have to concentrate on looking after yourself at the moment to give your tx the best possible chance.  In your circumstances you are not being selfish by taking care of number one.  That said, I do hope all the family is bearing up.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys, it just helps to be able to voice how i'm feeling at the moment, as i wouldn't dream of dumping it on DH or his family  

I just wish we could get to organise the funeral and let them grieve, hanging around for over a month is so cruel, but we also need to know what happened  

Any news on Laura and the beans, has her Internet been connected yet


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I heard from Laura the other day and all was well, she's having a scan maybe today if my menory serves me correctly.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Fab news - can't wait to have her back, very quiet on here without her


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Great news about Laura and her brood, I'll get ready for even more posts soon 

fishface - and the same from me too  I hope they find some answers soon. Don't feel the pressure hun, they just want the best for you  

Sam - it's only a guide and you are very close to the 30, the human body doesn't conform to statistics very well but I hope you get in touch with your dr soon so you can ask more. The drugs will also stimulate your ovaries and you can take progesterone from ET to supplement your own, nearly normal, levels 

Natasha - I'm really sorry to hear about your BFFN (the extra F _is_ intentional), but I'm glad your looking forward and refusing to be beaten  

sjc -  glad you popped by  and these ladies are great with the answers, aren't they?

Steph - hope it all went well today and I'm looking forward to a head count   

I'm doing alright, more chilled now but trying to stay away from here a bit as it gives me so many new things to worry about if I'm feeling a bit highly strung   We signed our consent forms yesterday and they have given me some steroids now for stimming too (Dexamethasone) and 375iu of menopur. Just waiting for AF towards the end of next week, buserelin on day 2 then stimms on day 3. . I can't believe it's about to happen all over again, I just hope we get more than 3 eggies this time and they're top quality so we have more than our one embie of last time (though he was beautiful ) 

 to you all

Heather x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Droogie - i'm on 375 this time round as well, let's hope it's a lucky number, we NEED a bumber crop


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

*to you too*​
Have you started yet?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

d/r starts on saturday


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy/Heather - if you're both on 375 this time then you clearly weren't on huge doses last time so you have every chances of an improvement and you still have wiggle room on the dose!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - yep, 225 last time, one normal folly and a handful of minitures at the last minute after 3 extra days stimming. Hopefully i'll have a crop at the same size this time


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck for Saturday fishface  , I should start SP in about a week, if AF shows herself on time, so will be about a week ahead I guess (don't get competitive though   )

I started on 300 of gonal-f last time and it went up to 375 on day 5, so hopefully the menopur will do it along with the steroid (so I'll develop some muscles and facial hair too   )

I've just been browsing round the board feeling bit poo about being a Poor Responder when I read about all these people with 300 eggs, so I think I'll stay here where I feel safe  

LittleJenny - I like the idea of 'wiggleroom', it's always good to have room to wiggle  

Heather x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fishface. I am so sorry to hear about your BIL.  It is a nightmare having to wait so long for the funeral.  The others are right, you have to look after number one and try and stay positive whilst being there for DH and his family.  Good luck with the DR, I didn't enjoy it as I hated the sniffing - especially trying to remember to do it at the right time twice a day, I didn't have any symptoms though.

Steph. I hope the scan went well for you  

Natasha    so sorry to hear about your BFN.  You are being amazingly positive and proactive.  It is good to have next tx to focus on though isn't it.  I would certainly recomend the Lister for a poor responder like me.

Littlejen.  I remember refusing to watch the giving birth video at ante natal classes.  I figured I would just bury my head in the sand and deal with things when the time came.  I said in the class that I was going to have an epidural at the first sign of a contraction and the midwife taking the class said 'well, I dont want any more silly comments like that' !!!  

Heather, I know what you mean when you see posts from others saying they are worried that they only have 8 follies etc.  I just want to  

Hi to everyone, will be back later this evening


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Fishface  - I am so sorry to hear your news about BIL. Don't feel pressured about this tx, go into it positively but at the end of the day you've got to think about you and DH, it's all about you two and not the rest of the family xxxx

Natasha - Sorry  

Mirra  

Steph - Any news yet?? Wasn't it your scan today??

S xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Sarah   how are you?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies  

300 eggs - bl**dy hell


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

bit of artistic license there...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That would probably look like full term bump


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

i was just on the Lister board and saw a post from someone who had 20 eggs on one cycle.  Although she is pg now I don't think she got pg on that cycle so it just goes to show it is not quantity that counts


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for lack of contact girls, am trying a new approach on this IVF, remaining very chilled and quiet, not searching for symptoms etc each night!!

Fish - I am so so so sorry, what an awful thing to happen to your family - I am finding it hard to get my head around it so god only knows how you must be feeling just now - big hug love  . I totally understand how you must be feeling about your cycle too, it is so so hard waiting for the next one to start and with all of this to cope with too.   I have to say that I agree with Swinny - you must not feel guilty about putting all your energy into tx if that is what you decide to do.

Mir - how you doing lovely?

Em - hope all going well with Hari x

Laura - very glad to hear that the little ones are still snuggled up tight! I am seriously p1ssed off with your broadband provider, we miss you!!! Do they not understand anything!! 

Tracey - you had better get rested, by the looks of things you have a determined little one on board!

Heather hon - quantity of eggs is so not important, if they dont go to blasts they all get wasted (right??) whats the point in all that waste - focus on quality hon. I would say that though as I have 0% chance of large quantities!!  

Little Jen - whats new hon?? How are you kittens getting on? 

Sam - hoping for a decision soon, limbo is so hard isnt it?  

Hiya Swin and Beach x

SJC - good to 'see' you again x

So just to update, I am on 3rd day of stims, have scan in morning at 9.30am, not gonna lie, I am quietly SH1TTING myself!! 

Love to all x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ooops   and how did Stephs scan go? x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, Ally - hope you're bursting with follies tomorrow! That would be such a tonic to hear!

Everyone - so sorry I've not been here to tell you (was shopping!), but - Steph's scan went very well today - a lovely strong heartbeat was seen and she and Paul are over the moon!

Fish - I do hate it when someone dies one has felt ambivalent about! And you've got such important things going on with tx too - it must feel so frustrating. I don't mean that to sound callous!  
How is DH taking it? Must be a heck of a shock. Were they close?

Heather - I've seen lots of people with sqillions of eggs not get preggers - it's really not about quantity, not really. You honestly only need one!

Tracey - feeling nce and preggers now? It's so hard to stay positive at this stage - but I'm sure Katie's having a great time growing in there.

Beach, sweetpea - how is it?  

Sorry to not mention everyone else - have to go rustle up some grub.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi all!
Great news about Steph Mirra   thanks for posting!  
WELL DONE STEPHIE   
Natasha -   huge hugs to you hun. so sorry. glad you have new plans though - go girl! That always helped me heal  
Fish - awful news re your BIL   presume he died at home suddenly then and they need to refer to coroner? good luck in your next cycle   
Ally  for your scan. don't worry if not much, day 3 is very early  
Droogie - you stick with us mate!   who wants 300 eggs anyway - if you get 30 the chances are they are all CRAP!  
Tracey - how's it hanging?Any symptonms yet?   
Sam - get the low down from the doc - the nurse might not know all the facts  
Hi Beachie/ Swin where you going on your day out girls?  
LJ - you learn very quickly when the LO arrives! I would be so much better next time.....   Trying to get EM to take bottle - had slightly more success today, so try again tonight  
HI to anyone I've forgotten. MIL stayed last night, gone home now YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Love ya 
Nickster    

PS spoke to LB (text) - all well at scan today, cervix a bit thicker - (did she have stitch in Mirra?) 27 weeks MOnday i think


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- thanks for updating on Steph, so glad for her and Paul x

Nicki-think that we're off to Leeds.....for some retail therpay.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh lovely Beach - bit of christmas shopping!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

How anoying I was typing a post - must have been typing too fast because it suddenly disappeared.

Ally.  Day 3 is early so don't worry if not much is happening yet.

Nicki.  I hope Emma takes the bottle eventually.  Max was a nightmare in that respect.  I didn't think it woudl ever happen, bought every kind of teat under the sun and he refused for days and days and then suddenly one day guzzled a whole bottle down.  I remember buying a teat with bumps on it on someones recomedation and he seemed to like it.

I have absolutely no syptoms.  At the weekend I was quite tired but not even that anymore. I am going to do another one of those digital tests that tells you how many weeks.  It should say 3+ as that is the most it says, I will freak out if it says 2-3 weeks as it said that nearly 2 weeks ago.

I asked the person whose MIL had said she could see me with a little girl but it wouldn't be easy if she saw anything else.  She said she saw good news for me but could never tell the timing.  I am hoping it means now.
I am feeling OK right now, quite positve, I will be crapping myself come Tuesday though.

Beach.  If you are going Christmas shopping I hope you do better than I do.  Every year when I go xmas shopping I come back for things for myself and nothing for anyone else 

I hope you enjoyed your dinner Miranda.  I had steak and guiness pie and mashed potato and it was fab.  Haven't had a pie for years.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely news of Steph! And Laura too! 27 weeks! its getting better all the time!

Ally good luck for scan tomorrow, I'm in for day 9 scan, so will be thinking of you!

Fish there's a lady on our cycle buddies board who has 30 follies, but bles she's so scared of OHSS, such a shame things can't be shared around so that everyone just got lovely numbers of follies.... mind you always felt the same about breast size....... I was last in line I think when they were handed out too!!

Anyway the lady from our cycle budds is scanned tomorrow and praying she's got no more then there is me praying there is some in there! Funny old world hey!!!

Hugs to everyone and   &   to all who need it!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks all   - will let you know x

Purple - loads of luck for your scan hon     

Steph - really glad the scan went well hon x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Purple - shouldn't your text be purple, not pink?  

Tracey - mmmn, pie - I love a good pie.   I had no symptoms to speak of - just stretching stuff, and as you've been pregnant before you wouldn't get that.

Nicks - she didn't have a stitch, no - so things are really looking up!

I think it's the magic 28 weeks on Monday - I'll check...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, you're right - it is 27 weeks! Nearly there, Mrs L, nearly there...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda7 said:


> Everyone - so sorry I've not been here to tell you (was shopping!), but - Steph's scan went very well today - a lovely strong heartbeat was seen and she and Paul are over the moon!


Fantastic news! So pleased for you Steph  

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

did another digital test that tells you no. of weeks since conception and it still says the same as 2 weeks ago. I am woried that it hasn,t gone up. I wonder how accurate they are.  I am debating on whether to go to the lister on way to work and get a blood test.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Tracey hon, I just did a google search for this test (didn't even know it existed before you mentioned it!) and apparently it's only 92% accurate at indicating conception date so please don't base anything on what it says, it's so new and who knows how the results might be affected by the fact that this is an IVF pregnancy...?

Why not ask for a blood test honey, just to set your mind at rest?  Or failing that, maybe you could get them to bring your scan forward a week?  

Take care honey 

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

on my way to the lister to hopefully put my mind at rest. I told myself I was buying another $6 test as it would be cheaper thanb a $60 blood test, now I am doing both!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oh good luck Tracey,

Well, I've been looking into NHS funding for a possible tx cycle....we meet all the criteria EXCEPT that you have to be given at least a 10% success rate...... Realistically, with my 1 tube and AMH result mine is probably much lower thn 10%. However, on the positive side, Devon are so behind my Gp hadn't even heard of AMH tests, and insists on going by my FSH (which was 3.2 last time it was measured.) So I could get away with it??!!!! 

Next battle will be convincing DP to agree to tx...he's very anti-IVF... I think he's starting to believe me when I say i won't conceive easily after 12 months of actively trying (with him, was 3 years with my ex!) with no success. Until recently he's been genuinely surprised each month when I haven't got pregnant. Despite me telling him i have fertility problems. Bless.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Bad news from me. I had a scan today and the sack is 4 times smaller than it should be and nothing can be seen in it.
gutted is an under statement.
waiting for a dr to call to tell me what to do. I couldn't wait around any longer as I had to back to work.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Tracey    

Are you ok being at work?  Would you prefer to be there or at home?  Please hon don't force yourself to go back to the office if you don't want to...
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

going to work might take my mind off it. I won't be all weepy because I don't cry very easily - not about myself anyway. cry at the drop of a hat over happy news though.
going out after work so will rown my sorrows.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ahh Tracey   , really sorry to hear that xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Tracey - really sorry to hear your news; words are so inadequate but I am thinking of you.    

Steph - fabulous news about your scan!!  So thrilled for you.

Ally - I know you are scared and we are all   for loads of follies for you but please please know that day 3 of a low stim cycle may not reveal much so, whatever happens, there is no need to despond.     

Jo M - excellent idea to take advantage of NHS ignorance! If they go by FSH alone then fine!  Only problem is will they get your dose right?  Can you explain to them that you may need more of a boost than your FSH suggests without the explanation reducing your "percentage chance"?  Have to say percentage chance is impossible to measure for an individual anyway!  

Nix - hi there!

NicksW - I think Kate is going to be on a steep learning curve!! She hasn't a clue on biology.  I don't think she and her DH (similarly ignorant) even knew how to time things etc. to give themselves the best possible chance naturally.  I sometimes wonder what would have happened if either have them had had a clue when ovulation occurred in a cycle! Not that it matters now! 

Purple/Fish/Heather - Our tx ladies!! all the numbers talk reminds me bizarrely of essays at school - we'd all say virtuously that we knew it was "quality not quantity" but we still couldn't stop ourselves asking other "how many pages did you write?"!!  Now, as then, the temptation to focus on numbers is still there but the bottom line is also the same - it really is all about the quality.  I know I harp on about it but Kate's result of twins and two frosties is a brilliant result.  Anyone who got 10 or 12 eggs would have been thrilled with it, but Kate proved it's just as possible with 5!  Also, you have to remember that protocol makes all the difference.  Beans had a cancelled cycle but got 8 fabulous eggs and her BFP once they got her on the right dose! There is no reason why these successes shoudl not happen for you too!!

Miranda - thanks for filling us in on Steph and Laura!  Glad Laura is still going strong!

Swinny - hi there!!  Not too long until your fabulous holiday is it BTW Kate dropped into your mutual clinic the other day and they were really on a high with lots of success stories, developing protocols etc. for high FSH ladies.  You have every reason to feel positive about things there!!     

Well Kate needs some positive thoughts. She apparently has obstetric cholestasis which is a problem of liver function during pregnancy and causes bile to leak into the bloodstream.  It is more common in multiple pregnancies.  She is now on some medicine to deal with this and her blood is being monitored to see if this works. In case it doesn't work she is also having treatment with steroids to boost the twins' lungs so that they have a better chance if they have to be taken out suddenly.  Even if the medicine does work then chances are the twins will still have to arrive a bit early.  the worst thing about this is that there may be an increased risk of stillbirth although it seems that the latest evidence shows that if it is properly monitored there isn't actually this increased risk so it is all a bit unclear!  The good things are (1) they have discovered it and all doing all they can (2) Kate will be 31 weeks on Monday so she is far enough along for us to be hopeful and (3) at the latest scan the twins were both of a good size and have probably grown more since then so hopefully they would be ok even if they had to come very early.  Kate herself was born at 37 weeks and was absolutely fine and healthy so, although it's probably totally irrelevant, I like to hope that is a sign that her babies will be early developers too and would be fine to come a little early!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey hon I am absolutely gutted for you really I am   I so so wanted this to be okay for you. Are you sure you are okay at work sweetheart? I am really worried about you x I am here if you need me.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

So I have had my scan - need to keep very level headed as I dont want to get carried away with myself but...they saw a 'potential' 5 follies, my lining is a thin triple layer but is thickening. I have to go back on Tuesday to see what happens over the next few days. I didnt have to see a Dr for once so I felt that that was rather positive in itself (usually need to be told how bad things are going - do I want to continue etc!!) So onwards and upwards for us! Come on DHEA - do the biz! I start the cetrotide tomorrow too x

Jo Mac - loving  you pulling wool over your PCT's eyes - brilliant!! Am loving doggie names - my name on ******** is Alexandra J Millard if you want to be my mate!

Hiya - Jen - thanks for all your support - maybe just maybe my follies heard your encouragement - and Mir thanks to you too x Jen - please send loads of encouragement to Kate from us, nothing is ever straightforward in this baby making game is it, she must be so worried but hopefully has been reassured by her medical team and IVF project manager (yep you Jenny!!)     to Kate x

Sam - any closer to a decision hon??

Nix hello hon!

Hi Fish, Heather, swinny, Steph, Laura, Natasha, Lucy, purple, Nicks, Beach and everyone else that I may have missed x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Tracey - how awful for you.  

What a bloody rollercoaster it's been - horrendous. I can't believe you're at work! Hope you are able to get rat-arsed tonight.

LilJen - send Kate our best - sure she's in good hands by the sound of things.

Ally - that's some follie count Mrs! Fingers crossed for a really good cycle.

JoM - whoo! A benefit to a backward NHS system!

I've had a letter from my health visitor saying she understands I don't want to see her any more and saying I can go to another clinic ten miles away. Pah! I fully intend to get her removed from my local clinic so I can go there again - I only have the car every so often.

The more I talk to other mums the more I realise she's been doing this for years but no one's complained. They all seem pleased I have complained though.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - well done on being the one to complain about the HV!  It's always like that - people get away with things because nobody wants to be the one to complain!  Good for you!

Ally -     I know you want to be all level headed but my head is spinning with joy for you!!    That is some fabulous potential you've got going there and it should give you every reason to hope!  I do hope that has spurred you on a bit!!      Love the way you were so thrilled not the see the doctor; Kate said the one benefit of having her problems was that she actually got a decent time to chat with the consultant!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Ally - well done hun, i hope we all follow in your footsteps  

Mir - thanks so much for understanding, i feel a right cow for not being 'devasted' and having hugs and condolences placed on me all week   don;t get me wrong i did feel for him, he's been in my life for 22 years, but he's been a right **** to his family all of his life and i'm like an elephant, i don;t forget easily   It is upsetting however how he died and how shocked and upset the family are and i'm the one that is looked to to keep stuff ticking, it'll probably be me that arranges the wake and order of services like i did for FIL. I hope i can cope with that in a months time  

The cheek of your health visitor - keeping pushing, she needs to 'push off'  

Tracey - so sorry hun, you have been through such crap in the last month, you've been so strong   Have an extra drink from me  

LJ - thanks for the vote of confidence my dear, i'm   things will work this time   Send my love to kate, she's doing brilliantly  

Think i'm ready for the dreaded Synarel tomorrow, wish i didn't know what to expect   

DH went to work today, spoke to him earlier, sounded like he was happier to be kept busy


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Tracey hunny!!! Thinking of you and sending lots of    so sorry it turned out this way for you! Enjou your night out tonight!

Liljen, send Kate all our best! fingers crossed the medicine will work and she'll keep those little'uns inside abit longer, but you're right 31 weeks with steroids on board, then they have very positive prognosis' (Speaking as an ex neonatal nurse and married to a neonatal charge nurse  )

Ally thats fab news hun!!! fingers crossed for your next scan!!!

JoM you keep that GP hunny! will do you the world of good! maybe he can write the rest of us some prescriptions  

Mir! atay strong about your HV, have you thought about complaining to the NMC? maybe mention that to clinic that if your not satisfied you will be contacting the NMC she has breached her code of conduct hunny BIG TIME P.s I like pink too 

Fish, good luck for the sniffing hun!

So anyway my news, I have 2 follies!!!!!! Gutted really!

The positive thing is that there is one on each side and they are not bad sizes for day 8 one is 11mm one is 15mm, nurse says they look good ones and although she obviously can't guarentee it she thinks they look like they'l contain eggs (is she psychic)

Anyway DH decided he's calling them apollo & zeus (Magnum PI anyone) and he thinks they will both become our babies (got to love his  ) he's also taken real good care of me so far today and apparently he's going to clean the house this afternoon!

So not sure what else to say really, wish I could have had much more postive news, I have to keep on with same dose of Drugs and go back monday at 08:15 for another scan.

I asked if they'd go ahead with just two, she said, of course, they'd go ahead with just one if it was the right size, she said we'd be hoping they grow another 4-5mm over the weekend, but she didn't think they'd up my dose.
So guess I'm on the right thread hey!  

Anyway catch you all later

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a tough old bird - I will be fine.  Easier at work. Haven't told DH yet - I am dreading it.  Don't know whether to phone him and tell him when he finishes work or wait until the morning.  I intend to get drunk tonight so won't tell him tonight.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - what did you get last time hun   don't forget when i continued with my dosage last time (after having a hissy fit), more minitures appeared, but my one existing folly was too big compared to them. So get that water bottle out and lets start   that even more appear or that apollo & zeus grow big and strong.

It's gonna happen this time anyway, so that's positive   

Tracey - don't keep it to yourself hun, share the pain


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Last time at day 8 had 3 at 3mm and a few tiny ones then they doubled my dose and one grew a bit more but still only about 5mm I think so hotty has been on tummy constantly, so am continuing with everything and constantly repeating the mantra.... It Only Takes One!!! It Only Takes One!!!   

Tracey we're here for you hunny!!!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahhh thanks Jenny - I do need to reiterate that we are talking 'potential' here - no sizes as of yet so the next scan will be very important!!! 

Mir - thanks too - god that HV sounds like a spiteful ***** - get her ousted - do everyone a favour - mind you interesting isnt it the way people are so glad when you complain but don't complain themselves!! I always get saddled with doing stuff like that! 

Fish - Dont feel bad for not feeling a whole lot - you are being completely honest and thats more important than pretending (you know how suddenly the really bad person becomes an angel or saint when they die - even if they actually were not very nice) I am of course not making any judgements on your BIL though x Good luck with the sniffing hon x 

Purple - Great to have a neonatal nurse and staff nurse on our team - good for when we all get there!! Re follies - please repeat after me...."it only takes one, it only takes one and I have two really fab ones"     My fear is that my potentials will not become actual follicles!!! 

Tracey more   for you x

Love to all x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Tracey - really sorry to hear your news. You're being tres brave lady...

Lucy x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally and Purple - sending you lots of


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally  & 

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally – get off this poor responder thread you – you don’t belong here anymore   .  Clearly I’m OVER THE MOON for you. Am going to call you as I’m just too happy for you. And to think you didn’t even think you would start this cycle! 

Purple – good for you too! Two is two better than none, and - you only need one you only need one. 

Fish – so sorry to hear about your BIL – terrible shock and bad timing!  The pressure must be just awful. But really, they are just desperately looking for some good news to cling onto, something to make meaning out of the sadness.  There is no extra pressure on you, don’t take on other peoples expectations it’s hard enough on your own.  Jen is right, you need to concentrate on yourself for just a few short weeks on t\x – don't think for a second it’s selfish, you have the rest of your life to focus on them, but right now you need to focus on you.  Is there someone else on who you could pass off the funeral organisation? You could just say that given your own emotional state you really don’t feel you would be up to the job and are scared you would do it awfully?… it does sound like you’re a bit the backbone of the family though.  
it’s not like it sounds like he was all that good to you – please do take care of yourself first.  

Tracey I’m really sorry to hear about Katie.  Hang in there, your so strong, I have to phone DH the minute I have any news at all.     You've been through so much.   

LittleJen send Kate all of our best.  I know you must be really worried for her, so big hugs for you too.   

IVF Decision... So, last night DH and I decided we would do the laparoscopy “IF” next AF arrived, and that we would leave IVF until we got back from holiday – so late Jan early Feb. We decided we just had to make a decision, either way, and started IVF in early December wasn’t an option as the clinic closes on Dec 22nd – when I could be up for EC or ET, and we thought it's not worth cancelling our holiday for a cycle that "could" itself be cancelled.  Difficult decision as my family are in Australia, it’s incredibly expensive to fly over Christmas, grandparents are frail and I always think everytime I see them maybe my last....

This morning, the Lister called back, my progesterone had dropped to 6 and AF arrived shortly after her call – day 20, so I’m not pregnant and looks like I’m back to short cycles.   I’m ok about not being pregnant.  My new RMA (realistic mental attitude) helped me not to come crashing down like last month.  I also think having decided and started planning for where I go next if I'm not pregnant helped. 

So ... given my short cycle, of course we have now completetly changed our minds, are doing the laparoscopy probably in a week or so (booked for the 28th Oct unless AF doesn’t stop), and then IVF the following cycle at end of November – holiday likely cancelled, will discuss with DH tonight.  We’ll see what’s best tonight when we talk about it.  I seem to be ever changing when it comes to making decisions about t\x. I think I should just bite the bullet and get on with it.

hello to Mir, Heather, Nix, Natasha, Jo and anyone else whose watching .

Sam xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam - sounds like you need some support too   Glad you've made the decision and who knows we could both end up with the best christmas present ever


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - it's still early days and more follies could appear.  Even if they don't you already have a spare cos you only need one!!      Thanks so much for your encouragement on Kate - if you could convince my mother of this it would be helpful!!  

Ally - just take it step by step; there's always going to be a worry at every stage.  Yesterday you were worried about having any sign of response at all.  Now that you've overcome that one you have to go on to another worry.  It's one step at a time and I know you'll want to be cautious but this is just a fabulous start!  

Lucy - PUPO lady; hope all is well!

Tracey -    

Sam - it's great that you have a plan and it sounds like a good one.  If you think tx is the way forward then it makes sense to get on with it.   

Fishy - hope you are doing ok!  

Thanks all for the good wishes to Kate.  The best thing I can do for her is to try and keep my mother from phoning her every half hour "just to check in".  My poor old dad had a prostate biopsy this morning but is being pretty much ignored!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Little Jens Dad x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kate has just been diagnosed with pre-eclampsia and is in hospital.  We are just   that all is ok.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Jen - we are all thinking of her and sending so much      and     all will be well x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jen           for Kate and your dad
xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - are thoughts are with you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck Kate! Hope everything calms down soon.

Sam - you'll never know till you have a go, bird!

Purple - two good ones is great! I know it doesn't feel like it, but let's just assume there are two really good eggs in there.

Fish - one can't go about being devastated at every turn - we'd all be in pieces! Focus on the main goal -they'll be able to support each other.

xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry I have been AWOL but have been trying to fit in work around scans for this times cycle, and finish my angel's complaint to the hospital before I go to Turkey.

Little Jen - I am sorry to hear the news about Kate, but she is being looked after now and I hope that everything will turn out fine. 

Tracey - I am also sorry to hear your news - I have been just reading and lurking here of late and hoped that it would turn out ok, thinking of you  

Steph - was thrilled to hear your latest news about your scan - brilliant!  

Ally - congratulations on the follys - hope they keep coming!

Miranda - sounds like a dragon of a HV, glad you stood up to her and the fact that you are not prepared to travel miles out of your way because of her attitude!


Hi everyone else!

I am now on day 4 of stims, am flying out to Turkey next Tuesday after another scan here on Monday.

Day 4 of stimulation;

Endometrium 10.1mm ( but fluid seen within cavity, we think this is from where I went swimming yesterday, so won't be going again this cycle!)

Right Ovary: 1 x 9mm follicle, 1 x 7mm follicle and 2 x 4mm follicles = 4 in  total on the right ovary.

Left Ovary : 1 x 13 mm follicle, 1 x 10mm follicle, 1 x 9mm follicle, 1 x 6mm follicle and 1 x 4mm follicle = 5 in total on left ovary.

9 follicles at this stage in total.

Estradiol blood test taken 301 pm/ol converted to 82pg/ml for Turkey.

I really am clueless about all this as its only my second time, I am worried about the low e2 though they did remain low throughout my last cycle and I still got 8 mature eggs in the end. 

Also my eggs never seem to grow at the same size which always seems to reduce the overall number because the bigger ones take off, then the smaller ones never get chance to catch up.

Are such different sizes common?  also I only stimmed 7 days total last time, does it look like the same might happen this time?

I was on short protocol last time, this time I was on Lucrin long protocol but it doesn't seemed to have made much difference to helping them grow at a more equal pace and size as I was told they were hoping they might.

Is placing something warm over the ovaries meant to help the development of the eggs?

It might seem that I have plenty but as mine are going to PGD and that ruled out all but one last time, I was hoping for more then this.

Any advice would be appreciated.

I don't know why but I seem quite low, I am on a combination of 225iu menopur in the morning and 225iu gonal f in the evening, can the drugs make you feel this way? I am also on lucrin as well.

Thanks for any help love Karen xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ so sorry to hear your news! lots of hugs to you, kate and your dad!

Keep us informed, I'm sure if they decide to come early you will be so pleasantly surprised how wonderfully perfect your nephew/neice's are. at almost 31 weeks even for twins, they will spend some time on a neonatal ward, but kate has completed most of the difficult stuff developmental wise for them, now she just needs to make sure the hospital take care of her and the neonatal unit will take good care of her little one's

  for you because being a support at this time is one of the tougher less acknowledged roles!

We're here for you as and when you need us hunny!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Littlejen, sending lots of    for Kate.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

LJ - Praying for Kate…    Really hope everyone is ok LJ. 

I’m sure everyone knows someone who had pre-eclampsia, but I only know one and her little boy was born premature about 2years ago now.  Mother and baby absolutely fine now, and very happy.  Oh dear little Jen you must be so worried, and good luck for your dad too  xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam - thanks for your message, I left you a message (it was rambling - you don't need to call me back!). Good to hear a positive story about pre eclampsia as I know nothing about it at all.       for Kate and the little ones. Trying to manage my expectations tonight - still a long way to EC x

Tracey - so many hugs to you girl.  

Kazzie well done on the bumper follie crop. Yep warming with a hot water bottle or wheatbag is supposed to help follie growth.  Good luck with your scan on Monday  

Ax


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ally, thanks for your reply, what day of stims are you on now? I am on day 4 and already feeling the effects of those hormones I suspect!!
I have a type of electric heat pad thing with a furry cover, do you think that would be ok to use or is it best to go for the hot water bottle? I haven't a clue where one may be in my house, but will do some investigation later!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kazzie - I am also on day 4 but with nowhere near your haul! Saw 4 'potential' follicles at scan today - next scan tuesday - praying for some growth x You can use anything that keeps your tum warm, just dont get it too hot, you are looking to warm them not burn them!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - you are doing really well!!!  Don't play the compare game!! 

Kazzie - great news for you.

Just a quickie from me. Kate is ok and I have spoken to her.  They caught it early - no protein in her wee on Tuesday but some appeared today so that, coupled with the liver thing, means they have to monitor her carefully.  Right now the aim is to get her to 34 weeks if possible (and they are optimistic) and then review.  She sounds quite chipper but the ward is pretty grim.  A teenage girl opposite is crying constantly and saying she wants to die because she is so useless - makes your heart break and no family have visited her ; then there's someone else constantly on their mobile saying " this place is f%^&ing s*&t; I want to go home."  Anyway, she is safe and not doing too badly. We'll know more tomorrow when they have monitored her wee for 24 hours.

Thanks so much for all the support.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Jen poor kate being stuck on that horrible ward but great news that she is doing better, it has been caught early and that the medical team are optimistic about getting her further along. What a day you have had!! PHEW! Hope you are at home now with a big fat glass of wine in your hand!! 

Sorry about the comparing thing  

x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Tracey   so sorry to hear that news. Was hoping it would all be OK for you as you deserve it so much. Well done on being brave   take care 

LJ - they will look after Kate   Is her blood pressure up too? She is in the right place. The worse cases tend to be the ones admitted suddenly who need blood pressure drugs and delivery of the baby, I'm sure they will keep an eye and hang on as long as poss. Best to get some small baby clothes in!   30 weeks isn't bad these days   
Ally - glad scan was promising  
Kazzie - sounds like you will have a good crop too  
Purple   for follies -   for fab eggs
Sam - good luck with your IVF plan. Hopefully a fab christmas present  
Jo mac - you chase that NHS go girl!  
Tired tonight   E had another thrash- tastic night  
NW


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Morning girls - have a lovely weekend.

LittleJen - Really hoping all is great with Kate and the twins. It sounds like you need to bring in lots of flowers, muffins, teddies and a nice bright throw blanket for the bed to cheer the place up! A portable DVD player? It sounds like that ward could use one of those projector cinema things some people have now instead of TV's..... oohhh if only I was running the NHS   

Hugs for everyone.

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just checking in with you all.
Not the best news at my appointment with the Priory Clinic on Tuesday- Consultant said with my FSH at 23.3 that he wouldn't be prepared to treat me unless I have an AMH test (which I had there and then) He was very honest and said he felt it would be a waste without knowing the results of AMH first as this gives a truer indication of reserve.
Results should be in mid week so please throw some positive vibes at me cos I feel very negative today. I know this isn't a good way to feel but I came on yesteday- was 1 day late and I was so excited that we might have  got preggers naturally. 

Ally- Lots of luck for your next scan-  

LittleJen- I hope Kate and babies are fine  

Hi Sam- How are you?

Hi to everyone else too and have a lovely weekend

Anne x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all 

    for Kate and the babes.

Tracey - zillions of hugs for you  .

Sam - hope you have a lovely weekend too hon x

Anne - sweetheart - it is so so hard to stay positive when it feels as though there is just bad news after bad news. We do not know what your AMH level is yet so we need to stay as positive as possible until all the cards are on the table. When do you get your result? Now it may be that you have nothing to worry about and you are able to be treated at the Priory Clinic but if your result is low it really is not the end of the world as there are plenty of women who have defied the odds and got pregnant with low ovarian reserve, so much so that there are now questions being asked about how 'bombproof' it is as a test. The test has been around for relatively little time and they are seeing women with AMH's that go up as well as down, they have also seen women who have 'undetectable' AMH fall pregnant. So whatever the result do not loose heart sweetheart - it is not the final test we are made to believe it is. It is very hard because it very much depends on where you like and what clinics you have access to as I know the Lister would treat you with high fsh and low amh if that is the case. Also the Jinemed in Turkey would treat you (Miranda on here got her low amh baby - Robert through treatment there!!!)

Stay as positive as you can hon - there are so many more options - the Priory Clinics decision is not end of the road for you x

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ally,

You won't believe how much more positive I feel just after reading your reply!!!
Thank you so very much x

I know what you are saying about it not being the end of the road but you know sometimes when you just think "I feel S**t and that's it" but you know you're not doing yourself any good feeling that way!!!!

You are a gem Ally, thank you

Are you ok yourself?

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah Anne - glad you feel a bit better hon   (by the way when I was talking about clinics the word 'like' was meant to be 'live'.

I am fine - just trying to stay neutral - you know not get too positive or too negative x 

I am distracting myself by cleaning my car as it looks like an entire flock of seagulls shat on it last night - errhhhhhh yuk!!! I was driving along earlier and a guy cut me up and I mouthed "you dick" through the window - then thought he really must have had the last laugh when he saw the state of my car!!!!    

Have a good day hon and pop back if you need more reassurance x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha, you must get road rage like me!!!!

Neutral is a good state of mind

Happy cleaning, we have Jason's boys this weekend so in step mom mode!

X factor tonight yippeee- sad or what! I need to get out more but have become so bloody antisocial and boring that I'm better off indoors!!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Have a good day and enjoy having the boys over - roll on xfactor and strictly!!! 

x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

Gosh!  So much going on, where do I start?

Ally, cycle pal - good news on the follies, that is so positive.  It makes me feel a little more hopeful as I don't scan until day 8 so I am in the dark a bit WRT the state of my ovaries.  Feeling really anxious about it, more so as the days so by.  Enough to drive you    I am really pleased you have had such a positive start though   

LJ -      for Kate.  I so hope they can hold off delivering as the longer they are inside the better I suppose.  I am sure even if they had to deliver now it would be ok though - my friend had all 3 of her children at 30 weeks and all were fine after a short stay in hospital.   for you too.

Fishface - so sorry about your BIL.  Don't take the burden of responsibility on your shoulders though, you have more important fish to fry at the moment.  Good luck with your cycle.   

Natasha - so sorry to hear you got a BFFN but good to have a plan  

Tracey - I am so sorry to hear that Katie is no longer growing.  I have had 3 m/cs myself and know what agony all the waiting and not knowing causes, aswell as the final outcome.  I am terrified of getting a BFP this time as I have no faith in my stupid body to do the job it is supposed to.  I hope DH took the news ok and that you can comfort each other at this difficult time.  If you ever want to talk, feel free to PM me or text me (I think I gave you my no), I understand what you are going through.  

Purple - it only takes one   

Kazzie - good luck with your tx, there seems to be a lot of us going through tx at the moment  

Sam - good plan re the tx.  Can't you still do the holiday aswell?  Won't the tx be finished by then or do you not want to fly pg?  

LB - so glad things are still ok.  Hope you come back soon.  

Hi to Nicky, Miranda, Nix, Droogie and everyone else I've missed.  Sorry, I can't remember anymore of whats been posted, memory of a goldfish.

Well,  AF arrived a day late, which actually helped (for a change).  It means that my first scan is next Friday and, therefore, EC will be Monday at the earliest.  This means I can do my cycle and go to the naming ceremony next Saturday, hooray.  So, last night I did my first buserelin jab and tonight I start the stims.  I am hoping not to pile on the pounds again like I have in the past.  I have worked really hard in the last two months to lose 9lb so really don't want to put it all back on again (unless I get pg of course).

Not feeling very hopeful - been there, seen it, done it, got the war wounds to prove it.  Just want to get it over with, which is a shame.  In the past I have always felt a bit of excitement at the prospect of IVF because it seemed like our best chance and might actually work, however I don't believe that anymore.  Horribly pessimistic aren't I !

Nothing much else to report.  Plodding along, you know how it is.

Lainey x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey   so glad that all the dates have worked out well, it's enough of a strain going through tx without worrying about what else is happening.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind me joining you since I've just discovering this thread after Miranda's post! Like my ovaries my brain must be slowing down too  

Good luck to all of you who are going through IVF at the moment, I wish you all the best...    and my prays are with you   

I just wanted to pick your brains about my overlooked FSH results!

I've asked NHS to send me my medical records  a couple of weeks ago and have recived them in the post last week. I came accross the results of my first ever blood test which was done back in June 07 and my FSH level was 13 so it was obviously overlooked since they said my FSH only went up within the last few months. Does this mean I've wasted 1,5 years wondering what the problem was! I am seeing the same consultant next week so would like to ask how the hell this has happened. I know it won't change anything but maybe it might help someone else in the future if they are a bit more careful.
What do you think? The same consultant had also told me my fibroid wasn't the cause of my infertility so as you can imagine I have doubts about this now as well...I don't want to go through the whole hysteroscopy thing again but may be I should??

Thanks for reading anway.

xxx

Ps: Anne stay positive hun. I know it's easy said than done but I've also been there myself not long ago. I find that Acupuncture really helps me with the stress side of things. Have you tried it ??

Lots of love to you and everyone else on this thread.
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi Pixie,

Nice to hear from you, how's it going?

Talking of staying positive, I am just on my laptop looking for nice chill out music to download ( I bought an IVF CD last week but not sure I will need it now- not very bloody positive was that eh!!- sorry!) anyway, found a great guy called Ryan Farish- if you want to try some calm but modern sounds to listen to- give him a whirl!

Yep, having acu at the mo actually  - are you?

Anne x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Anne,

Not bad darling - thanks. I have so many plan of actions you can't believe it! 

I saw 4 consultants so far and spoke to another one on the phone last week who is one of the top consultants in Turkey. He was well ****** off with the lack of treatments I've had so far and all the wasted time. He actually reckoned that my fibroid might be causing me the hassle which made me think about getting it looked at again.

I'm on DHEA  75mg/Acupuncture/homeothraphy pills at the mo so something hopefully will help!

Thanks for the music tips, I love Ludovico Eunaudi. Try listening to him on youtube to see if you'll like it.

Pxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Makes you so mad I bet when you feel that you have wasted valuable time- but don't despair- seems like this guy now knows his stuff and will be able to help you.
All the highs and lows and plans and shattered plans are really quite tiring don't you think?

All we need is one little egg to mix with one little swimmer to get our dream - just wish I had a few more years to go for it.
Feeling particularly old and past it today!!

Is this your first Pixie? 

Had a quick listen and yep, like him.
Also try Spa music too- very chilled!

What's your real name by the way? 

I have made some lovely friends on here- it's a brilliant site isn't it.

Annex


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne – Hi so nice to hear from you! I was wondering how you are.  Ally is completely right. Both Ally & me have AMH of 0.1, and The Lister is treating us, and even if they wouldn’t there are still other clinics that would.  Don't stress too much about your amh result, it may not be that bad and even if it is, you still have clinics that will treat you. I half want to start a little list of the low amh women with babies on Fertility Friends so I can send it out every time someone hears the low amh news! I think when I get some time I’m going to start compiling this list, including all the things they did differently like DHEA, what supplements etc.  

Lainey sorry you are not feeling excited about this cycle.  I do not what you mean, I think a bit of me is excited as next month is our first IVF cycle, but a lot of me knows the chances are small and it being the first is kind of a dummy run to see how I respond.  I don't want to get my hopes up, as I find the come down too hard. We have to try, and we will until I can try no more. As my DH and I say, you never know we maybe lucky.  Lots of luck and baby dust to you for this cycle.  

Pixie - Welcome on board Pixie – your on the right thread hon. Yes, do complain. My GP to put my FSH down as “normal, no further action required” for 2 months in a row, when it was actually in the “high so the only clinics that would consider you are the lister and ARGC” range. POF diagnosed shortly thereafter. Are you still having your AF?

Lainey has told me something I didn't know - I always like to know what I'm in for.  Does everyone put on weight when they are doing IVF?  It's ok to say yes girls, I just like to know what's ahead.  Since I was diagnosed 2months ago I've lost 3kgs doing no exercise...just stress!  

Good evening to all the other PR ladies, hope your all relaxing.   

LOL Sam xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the warm welcome. It took me a while to find you guys but glad to be here now.
Yes no problem with AF - varies between 22days & 28days. Clomid messed me up a little but I'm off it now so hopefully I will go back to being regular again. No hot flushes/night sweats etc either...

I'll definitely have a word with consultant about the FSH result, like I said if my story makes them check even one other person's results more carefully then that will be an achievement.

See you around.

xoxo


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Sam

Sorry to hear no-one advised you about your FSH results.   Regarding your 'weight gain' question -I didn't put any weight on during my short protocol last month, but whilst on the 2ww i had to take dexamethasone steroids and they made me eat like a   and made me swell up so much that i had a moon face! the swelling has finally gone but i put 12lb on in 3 weeks.

It certainly goes on a lot faster that it comes off! I also have an underactive thyroid so i find it tough to shift any excess weight  

Just planning my next cycle - another short protocol,but this time an Antagonist protocol with DHEA, Aspirin, Omega 3, pronatal vits (i'll be rattling with all those pills!) - and 450iu Gonal-F? I was expecting the consultant to advise Puregon, so the Gonal-F took me by surprise, anyone cycled with Gonal-F? By the way, am 42, my AMH is 3.6, just had a failed icsi cycle (got to ET with one 8 cell embryo) and was on 450iu of menopur.

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Tracey -   am gutted for you   Am so sorry things don't look good.

Ally - Great news about the fantastic five - sending you lots of    that they grow beautifully and give you five juicy eggs   

Steph - Am over the moon for you hun - fab news after so much heartache


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Emma! Thanks darling - how is that little Hari doing?  

Lainey Lou - hi hon - so we do get to cycle at the same time afterall - trying to work out your dates are you on day 3 of stims today?? I too totally understand how it is hard to keep being excited, I range from being excited to being extremely pessimistic and at best try and stay 'neutral'. Although I have my 5 'potential' follies we have been here before and know that we are definately not out of danger yet!!! I hope that you feel a bit more positive soon, theres really no reason why this should not be your cycle!  

Anne - you have the same fsh and are only 2 years older than LittleJens sister Kate who is heavily pregnant with twins - keep the faith hon x

Little Jen - how are things? Kate and the bubs okay? Are you ok?

Pixie - welcome - I am so so with you about not being told - my dr wrote me a letter saying I had slightly high fsh  3 years ago (it was tested randomely (thankfully not day 3) at 63!! I only found this out when I requested my notes at the beginning of the year. Your FSH is really not that bad hon - stay positive - I am sure you will get there.

Sam - not sure about the weight thing - think it varies - I was definately very bloated after cancelled tx but it seemed to settle down a bit. So you have decided then - November it is?? Oooh also can you tell me where those yummy teabags come from - I am ploughing through them x

Tracey - thinking of you  

Laura - do you want me to have a word with those bloody broadband people?! We miss you - hope you are doing well hon x

Mira - how has your weekend been?

Heather, fish, lucy, beach, steph, Nicks, Jo Mac and all the other lovelies - hello x

I have woken a bit negative today, started getting worried about Tuesday - everything is hanging on some growth and last time my little potentials didnt grow so feeling a bit scared because of that experience. I keep telling myself it is a different month, a different protocol and I have been taking DHEA but its not enough to keep me focused, I keep finding reasons why that won't make any difference for example convincing myself that my Biovea DHEA is not real DHEA x Arghhhhhhh! I think on a more positive note I am having quite a few twinges (cant remember what i felt at this stage last time).

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Ally

Just 2 more sleeps to go for you hun, you deserve the best news and I will be thinking of you.
Till then, keep that neutral state of mind.
X factor was good last night wasn't it - I think Laura or Alexandra will win?

Morning everyone else- Hope you are all fine today after you extra hours sleep!!


Anne x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

thanks for the congrats re the scan on Thursday, am now back from MIL's - as Miranda said, we saw one lovely strong heartbeat flickering away, and are really happy, twins would have been lovely in some ways but I really think DH and I would have found having two at once to deal with very difficult to cope with with only one of us being able to see!

Am so, so sad to read Tracey's news though,  *Tracey* - going to PM you after this 

*Natasha* - also sorry to read of your BFN - sending you huge hugs and I really admire your  spirit 

*Fishy* - so sorry about your BIL dying, what a difficult time for your family  and I hope it doesn't impact on your treatment too much  Good luck with everything   

*LittleJen* - sending lots of    for Kate - sorry to read about her liver and pre-eclampsia problems, as the others have said the fact that they have caught it so early before it becomes a medical emergency is great, and we are all  that she and the twins will all pull through well   

*Jameson* and *JojoTall* - not sure if you are still with us, but I read on other threads that you both tested  on the 22nd - Congratulations!!  Jameson - bet you're so glad you didn't cancel now! 

Wow, we have a busy month for cyclers this month - *Purple, Ally, Lainey* and *Kazzie* all stimming at the moment - good luck girls!    hope you all get some tip-top quality eggs   

*Anne *and *Pixie *- welcome to the thread  and good luck to you both   

Sorry to those I've missed - sending everybody lots of 

Love Steph xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Steph,

Thank you for you welcome note, want to say congrats to you and lots of luck

Hi to everyone else

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!

Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam, so sorry- only just noticed your message.
Thanks for your kind words, they do help and today is a better day.

How are you?

Speak soon
A


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dears!

A quickie while I wait for my fry-up to arrive...

Welcome to Pixie and Annie! You've found the best thread on FF, you know - I reckon poor responders are among the funniest, warmest and most intelligent women I know!

Laura's online again! She's got her MIL over at the mo, then will prob be a couple of weeks reading back over the posts...

Ally - I reckon you'll have a really pleasant surprise on Tuesday - as you say, different protocol, DHEA... it's bound to be different.

Moth - I had 300 Gonal F mixed with 150 Menopur last time (so was Laura) - you never know how you'll react to different drugs.

Sam - I didn't put weight on during tx. No reason why you should, unless stress makes you put it on - it always makes me take it off.

Beach - how are you, gorgeous?

Heather - I just got an all-in-one printer on Freecycle that looks brand new!   Two spare cartridges too - and the replacement cartridges are cheap as chips. What's your best Freecycle nab? Think mine was the ride-on lawnmower!

Steph - you're posting so early in the day now you're preggers! Are you getting more sleep now?

Things are good here - Robert's weaning and LOVING it. Keeps grabbing the spoon to jam it in his mouth. And it's sorted his bowels no end - lovely and regular now.

I know I've missed loads, but if I don't press post now it'll never go on.

Smooches to everyone else!

xxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Afternoon girlies

How you all doing? I've just enjoyed a catch up over a cup of tea

Tracey - hugest   , I'm so sorry to hear your news and I hope you have had lots of time to talk to DP after your night out

Ally - great news on your potential and keep up that PMA   

LittleJenny - I'm glad Kate is doing better now, my best friend had her daughter at 28 weeks and she was fine, even at that stage they said she's almost certainly be OK with some steroids before she was born. She breathed on her own right from the start and now bounces round with no ill effects. By the stage they are at everything is developed, they are just smaller than full term. Having said that, it's good news that they haven't felt that they need to deliver them yet so I hope that means that they're all doing well. Also thank you for the pep talk, can you do one every day for the next month or so please? I need it!!

Purple -      for follies hunny  

Sam - that sounds like a bit of a whirlwind, good luck and   for the end of November  

Kazza - Welcome! I hope you're feeling a bit perkier, these drugs and the stress of the treatment is bound to mess with your mind in a big way so give yourself lots of TLC   

Anne - Welcome too! Sorry, I don't know much about AMH because our clinic rely on antral follicle counts to work out potential so I can't add any pearl of wisdom but you might have learned by now that you don't get away with being pessimistic here - there's always somebody to tell you otherwise, so you're still in the game and good luck for the results of that test    

Lainey -    for the scan (is it me or are there a *lot* of ladies stimming here at the moment)

Pixie - Grrr about that test but at least you sound like you're on the right track now   

Moth - I'm not sure I like the sound of the Dexamethasone, I'm taking it for stimms this time and I saw in the BNF one side effect was 'moon face' and was a bit horrified because in Chinese moon face is sort of like 'moron' - it means someone who's really stupid   Mind you, I was even more horrified that Menopur is "Purified extract of human post-menopausal urine", something to think about as I jab it into my leg  

I thought I'd put on a few pounds since before tx but I haven't gained weight and my clothes still fit so I think I just lost muscle when I didn't exercise so everything has just gone more squidgy  

I have actually managed to relax this week to the point of feeling knackered most of the time but had a great curry and final booze on Friday night. I also saw a work mate and her 8 week old daughter, I was really nervous about her coming in but I had a lovely cuddle and it was really good because it made me realise why we're doing all this crazy stuff. As they walked in I just looked at baby and though "that's why we're doing it". Even if it doesn't work it's important to know we tried our best. I was still glowing from that cuddle the day after, an 8 week old smile is great therapy  

   to all, especially though I missed

Heather x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Steph - hi hunny, how you feeling, any morning sickness  

Mir - he'll soon be Big Bob  

Laura - welcome back hun, we've missed you   What pressies did MIL bring this time  

Tracey - hope you enjoyed your drinking session on friday   How did DH take the news, hope you are both ok  

Moth, droogie - all this talk of Moonface is reminding me of my favourite books when i was little, The Faraway Tree but Enid Blyton  

I managed to put half a stone on during t/x, the drugs made me SOOOOO hungry, that's my excuse anyway  

Saw my friends 4 month old yesterday and didn't effect me like normal, she is so cute  

Started d/r yesterday, 3 doses down and my head is banging already, hope this isn't going to be all the way through, didn't suffer with it last time  

Bloody horrible stuff  

Forgot about the clocks changing, so this mornings dose was a hour late, shouldn't be too much of a problem as i have 3 more weeks to do  

Also forgot about the fluids and stuff from last time, have to go out and get cordial tomorrow to up my water intake, i'm usually a caffeine free diet coke drinker, although shan't cut that out completely  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback re the weight gain girls, really appreciate it. I love fertility friends, I’d be so lost without all your support and info.  Big kisses  .  I think first IVF will likely start late November… or maybe mid if my very short cycles continue.

Is there anything else I should know? I’ve put hot water bottle on my to buy list, should I be taking aspirin?

Ok, I’m chicken s%%t, but the consents arrived for the laparoscopy, and the occurance rates of “high risk” things, such as perforated bowel or uterus, scared us and we decided not to have it.  I know I know, I keep changing my mind, but they were so much higher than we expected.  I’ve asked to check my tubes either by Hycozy (ultrasound), or the X-Ray with dye instead. I know it's not as accurate, or they can't see anythiing "else", but  I just can’t bear another pelvic surgery causing damage to my already damaged body  


Ally – I buy the tea bags in bulk at The Whole Foods Market (aka Whole Pay Cheque).  Small health food shops often have them as well.  I think EVERYONE on these thread who got pregnant with DHEA was on the internet DHEA – chip in girls if I’m wrong?  You were not sleeping and got all weepy and had to drop your dose remember, most common side effect, so it is doing the DHEA thing. Good luck for Tuesday, my fingers & toes are crossed for you.           

Lainey – good luck for your scan too.        

LJ – lots of hugs for Kate and the twins, hope they are doing ok.  

Heather – Do you know when your starting?

Happy Sunday to everyone else.  Have a relaxing night.

Sxxx


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi 
I've just found your thread - what a relief !
My consultant at Chelsfield park is sending me for AMH test this cycle - I have had three failed IVFs - during all I have been up to the maximum of the drugs - first and second attempt were gonal f and the third was menopur - the thrid attempt had the worst response - x1 embryo - I also bled after just 6 days from ET.
Anyhoo...I just wondered if any of you know.... My consultant seems to think the AMH test will hold the answers - even tho my hormone levels are all ok. Whereas I had thought it was my womb lining that is the problem as nothing seems to stick in it  I don't mind a few eggs and few embryos - so long as one stays put !! But he thinks its my response that is the issue - bit confusing...he won't elaborate - maybe you know more ?
Thanks kx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, how I LOVE the Faraway Tree...

Welcome K! What does K stand for?
I had every hormone test normal until it came to my AMH, so it's not unheard of. Hopefully you're completely normal and the cycle was just a blip.

Response ISN'T the issue, not really - it's quality, as you rightly say. You only want one to stick, after all! Perhaps as you've had max stims (how much is that at your clinic? 300? 450? 600?) on every cycle you may be blasting the quality - were you on the short or long protocol?

Sam - you should only be taking 75mg aspirin if anything - a quarter of an adult tablet, or one baby aspirin.

Fish - it wasn't an hour late if you forgot the time going back! I don't think it matters anyway - I always did mine at different times. Poor you, downregging - ugh. I hated it.

Kazza - I'm sorry I missed your post! Welcome aboard mate - hope this cycle proves to be the one.

xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Heather - thanks for the info about what drugs you were on. No-one likes a moonface!  

Fish face - i used to love those Enid Blyton stories too.

Hiya K - Not sure what your consultant is planning, however, i thought an AMH result is a reflection of your ovarian reserve. My clinic uses the AMH result to gauge what dose of stimms to put you on.  Max dose at my clinic is 450iu, but i've noticed some clinics give 600iu as a max dose. I asked my consultant about this and she said there is little evidence that the 600iu gives a better response in a person who responds poorly. I guess they don't really know as we all react so differently.

I;m not sure what your consultant means by 'the response', as Miranda says, you only need one to stick, a friend of mine just got a BFP from a FET cyle with one embryo.  

Sam - i guess all surgery has it's risks and you are right to consider them seriously. I decided to have a lap as my periods are so painful i just wanted to get to the bottom of it. Unfortunately, they couldn't see any problems such as endometriosis but discovered that my tubes were blocked.

I got my DHEA off the internet - hopefully it'll make a difference!  

I hope you have a good AMH result  

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your PM Steph.

Heather.  Is that really true what Menopur is made of    I'm glad you told me that after i had finished using it  

I have read through all your posts but I have to confess I don't have the energy to respond right now.  I am thinking of you all though.

I have started bleeing today.  I am so glad I went early and had the scan on Friday and found out then it was all over or I would be panicking today.  At least this means I don't have to wait around waiting for it to happen.
I think we have decided on no more treatment.  I will be 43 next months and most clinics only treat up to 42 (I know some will until 45).  It seems like there is probably about a year's waiting list for donor eggs which is realilstically our only chance now after 3 miscarriages with my own.  That would mean I would be nearly 44 before getting pg then nearly 45 before giving birth.

I will continue with the DHEA and DH will start on fertility vits for men so you never know do you.  That woman I mentioned who said she could see me with a girl still says she sees good news for me but doesn't know when.

I am now going to assume that we are meant to only have one child, and Max is absolutely gorgeous and I am going to do all those things I have been putting off for three years (because we might be pregnant soon!).  For example, sort out the problem that I wee myself if I have to run more than 5 paces!!!  Sort out my pot belly because my muscles never went back together after Max and there was never any point in doing anything because I would be pregnant soon!  Get a new job because there was no point in looking for another 'because I would be pregnant soon'  sort out my sex life with DH, been going through the motions just to get pg.

Sorry, I have just reallised how much I have rambled on and on and on.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey, Not spoken to you before but just wanted to give you a   and say I hope you're ok.
Hope you don't mind Tracey x

Oh, and you're not rambling- you're being positive and focussed.

Night night
Anne x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!  Just dropping in quickly again to say hi and let you know that Kate is home! They are still monitoring her carefully but the aim is still to get her to 34 weeks!

Anne G - nice to see you here!  It is so strange how clinics vary.  As Ally says, my sister's FSH was pretty much the same as yours but when she asked about AMH her consultant said that she could have it if she wanted but he didn't recommend it.  First off, it was very new so they wouldn't base decisions on it anyway. Second, if it was bad it would just mean she felt she'd "failed" another test and it wouldn't help her psychologically.  I really hope your AMH comes back good but if not please don't despair - just find a clinic which will treat you.  Kate did ok at Manchester Care with FSH in the twenties and another lady here, Swoo, had FSH of 23 and is now pregnant through the Lister. Plus, Kate dropped into Machester Care the other day and they were really upbeat about the latest protocols etc. for high FSH ladies - they are getting better and better at dealing with it.  They key is to find an experienced clinic.  The other thing I'd say is make sure you carry on trying naturally!!  Sounds obvious but given you have that option keep going - loads of ladies with high FSH get pregnant naturally so don't forget about that!!!  

Bunjy - if you are responding and getting a "few eggs" then your response is not an issue!!  I don't see that the AMH test is going to add more information at this stage since that is more to guage response and you have been through cycles and KNOW your response.  I would consider changing clinics find someone who is more willing to look into womb lining issues.  You have the right approach in knowing that you just need one egg!!  

Pixie - nice to see you here too

much love to everyone else - have to go now but will do more personals tomorrow.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Anne

Great news that all is looking OK with Kate Littlejen.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for your warm welcome posts. Please bear with me until I get to know everybody...

Ally: Loads of luck for Tuesday    

Miranda, Little Jenny,Stephjoy :   

Lots of love to you all..

Pixie xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all

This clock changing has made me rather spritely for 8am!

Sam - such a very difficult decision on the investigative surgery - I totally understand - all those things are rather scary but I guess they just have to put it down to cover their arses. The decision you feel most comfortable with will be the best one.

Purple - how are you doing - where are we at with the old stims?     

Fish - I have no concept of d/r as I have always done SP but just sending you a   for that sore head!

Heath - hope you still have the glow! 

Laura - Yippeee      you are back (well at least lurking somewhere)

Emma - had a look at piccies of Hari - he is so adorable - you must be proud as punch x

Mir - good to hear about Roberts bowels   can you give me some tips on what you are feeding him as I have been a bit   since I started treatment     I hope you are right about suprise. 

Tracey - I am going to PM you  

Little Jen - good news about Kate - has she been allowed home?? 

Lainey hon - how you doing?? Sending you loads of     

Kazzie - happy stimming and lots of     

Bunjy - welcome - the amh may give an idea of your ovarian reserve which will show them the potential for each cycle, they also use it to work out what protocol to put you on to get the best results.......having said that nothing is as simple as that and there are ladies with low amh that respond really well and others with high amh who don't - this is the frustrating thing about IVF there are so many unknowns and it is so much a case of trial and error!!! Good luck with your result.

Hi to Jo Mac, Steph, Pixie, Anne and whoever I have unintentionally missed x 

I am really struggling with the PMA today, I was having loads of twinges day 1-5 but on saturday I did my cetrotide and yesterday my twinges/ bloating had disappeared. So so so nervous about scan tomorrow and hoping I can kid my body that I am not stressed!!!! I am sorry I sound like a broken record.

A xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning PR ladies,

I hope this finds you in fine fettle and good weekends were had all round.

I've been pee sticking early (sorry!!!) and had BFN both yesterday and today, I'm 11 days past EC today so I know there's still time. Have had some bleeding this morning - very light and very pink and I'm praying that this is an implantation bleed and not AF rearing her ugly head early. My official test date is Thursday so a few more days to go. I've also got sore boobs (although they've been sore since stimming was in full flow and not calmed down) and I've had a banging head ache I can't shift since yesterday morning. Why are all these symptoms both for AF and for pregnancy! Ahhhh!!  First Response tests were buy one get one free this morning in Boots - red rag to a bull for a woman on the 3ww! 

Ally - chin up chicka. Think about those 5 follies coming to life! Positive visualisation can really help. I heard about an experiment with 2 groups of men - one group were given weights and and exercised their biceps on a daily basis, the other group weren't given any weights but were told to exercise in the same way but just "visualise" doing exercise - feel the resistance, pull those strained faces - etc etc. They measured the biceps of both groups of men and both group's biceps had grown the same amount! Power of the mind is an amazing thing....

Sam - I've been lucky enough not to have had any of the investigative surgery, you're very brave. You seem to have come to a decision which is right for you and that's the only thing you can do.  

Purple - how are you getting along? Hope stimming is going well

Fish - sorry to hear you have  a sore head - the things we have to go through!  

LJ - brilliant news about Kate, glad she's home. How are things going for you and DP? Have things moved on any with your IUD decision?

Tracey - lots of  . You do sound like you're in a very logical place with all of this and it's good that you're thinking about positive steps forward in other areas if you've definitely decided to stop the fertility journey. Do you think you'd be able to get away for a short break at all? Maybe a weekend away somewhere to spend some quality time with DP and have some time off thinking about everything? Could be a real tonic if you could manage it.

Miranda - hello lady! How are things going?

Bunjy - hello there! Welcome to the friendliest thread on FF

Pixie -  

Moth - when do you start your cycle?

I'm sure I've missed loads so hello to anyone I did!

Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't sound like a broken record Ally! We're all familiar with the ups and downs of tx - if I could invent the glass tummy I'd be a millionaire!  
Have a squish from me.  

LJ - great news about Kate!

Lucy - I didn't test positive till day 12 and plenty don't till day 15 or something - loads and loads of time!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Loving the glass tummy idea Miranda!!!  

Ally- Keep up those positive vibes you sent me on Saturday hun x

Hi to Ladyvert , Kazzie, Bunjy and all those who I have missed!  

I am TRYING to keep PMA up today  

I keep thinking- it's just one egg and it's in there somewhere !!

Muchos love, Anne x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyone

Well it's been a while and am afraid I have only skim read up to this point!

Welcome to all the newbies on this thread!

LJ - glad Kate is OK, must have been a bit of a scare, but it seems she is in good hands and things are calming down!

Steph - congrats on the HB!!!!

well I officially started maternity leave on Friday - although it is half term, so doesn't really feel like I will have started until next week!!!! Everyone gave me a lovely send off - which was a complete surprise, and got lots of lovely things for the baby!!!

Now I will have so much more time on my hands - I promise to keep better informed about what has been going on on here!!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey - That was short, not at all a ramble.      I think the pot belly and incontinence thing are related - the pelvic floor muscles&#8230;..I've been suffering with both for years. I've been tempted by these things I heard boots sell - some kind of thing that helps you excerise your pelvic floor muscles and tells your getting stronger. Been tempted for years as I never know if I'm doing them right (that once every 6months when I try) but never got around to buying any, pelvic floor exercises are too boring for words.

Lainey - good luck for your scan.

LJ - Glad things are better. Keep us updated.

Anne & Pixie - Ally sent me this, A lady who had 0.1 or 0.2 AMH and got pregnant at 40 at the Lister.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116054.msg1648954#msg1648954 . Thought I'd pass it on to you also as it cheered me up.

Lucy - Good luck, Day 11 is too early, I hope it all turns around for you.

Ally - will send you a PM.

Hello to everyone else. Feeling a bit down again today, it's probably also as I'm tired as I sleep a lot less these days. I've really got to pick myself up and change my attitude as I'm not any fun to be around lately. Maybe I need to insert some fun in my life somewhere...... I'm determined to try to have a good day today.

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Just read back some of your threads - just wanted to say that I had  the HSG dye xray and it was ok to be honest- is this something that you might have then? 

Sorry you're feeling down hun - but I have to say- I am about as much fun as I don't know what at the monent!!
It's the way we are dealing with all the s**t I guess - we can't help it but us girls cheer each other up and this thread is just full of lovely people who are all sharing similar pain.
We are thjere for you hun - and anyone else who is having off day today

Anne
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Anne,  Right, I'm going to get my backside into gear and start getting some of the things I need to organise done today: Book x-ray and scan, book next appointment with consultant, buy hot water bottle!  It's sunny outside and I'm wasting a day moping around inside my house.  Time to get moving on this lovely day.

A question girls:  DH sperm results came back Friday, an 82% abnormal count which is apparently higher than normal, so we would have to do something called icus or something as well as IVF.  Not even sure what that means... or what it means for our chances.  Does anyone know anything \ have any info about how this affects our chances?  

DH takes suppliments already for sperm (has been doing so for months), doesn't drink or smoke (and hasn't done for months), so I kind of feel gutted that he has made all this effort, and he still has high abnormal sperm!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam,

Good girl!!

OK, it's ICSI that they are suggesting for you hun ( I think they prenounce it ixus in hospital speak) here is some info....

http://www.womens-health.co.uk/icsi.html

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam.. sorry - it's basically the same as IVF but instead of letting nature takes its course with the egg and sperm - they actually inject your egg with hubbys sperm instead

Simple description - I think


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Sam,

The procedure is called ICSI and basically means the embryologist will inject and sperm directly into your egg. I think it will improve your chances of fertilisation as all the work is done for the sperm and they don't have to find their own way. I'm not a stats lady but I don't think it will have a negative chance on your success, I think it might even improve your chances. It will just cost you more money if you're paying for it.

We had ICSI done and all 4 of my eggs fertilised.

Hope this helps
Lucy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well Ive read back last couple of pages, sorry don't hav the energy to read back over the 4 threds you girls have filled up since I've been gone!

Emma - Oh exciting, he is here.. name? hows motherhood? Congrats chicken.


Tracey - Oh sweetheart, how devastating.   

Miranda - Thanks for updating everyone.. oh solids! bet thats fun!  

The rest of you girls are gonna have to give me an update on how your doing!  

Hello new ladies!

Me I'm ok, still on bed rest, cntractions are fine if I'm laying still but even getting up to make a cuppa can set them off but I'm getting used to it now, I know I just need to lay down and rest.  Had alot of watery discharge over the last coupleof days which is worrying but it comes and goes and I'm assuming if its my waters it would be constant? Cervix was checked last thurs and has gone from 9mm to 16mm which is great (well should be above 30mm) but good its gone up. 27 weeks now so starting to relax a little, I had steroids last weeks so hopefully if they do arrive now they stand a fighting chance. Now I have the net back I can google survival rates!!  

New house is lovely although I'm not gettign to use much of it at the moment. We unfortunately stole our neighbours cat from our old place, it sneaked into the removals van and ran off when we got the new house.  We did manage amazingy to get her back about a week later as she was found by cats trust but we only had her for about 4 hours and she legged it.. ops.

Anyway I'm back now... hopefully a few more weeks before I go into hospital.   I've missed you all lots. XX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I thought I'd let you all know I'll be disappearing from this board for a bit, just so that you don't wonder where I've gone.

I've been doing a lot of thinking recently, and DP and I had a long talk this weekend about where we go from here. I've finally been able to admit i don't want more tx. DP is incredibly supportive and is happy to try tx if its what i want, but I know its not for me. I've also realised that I would love DP's baby, but that I don't just want to be a parent at any cost, so DE or adoption isn't for me. I also truly believe that my best chance of ever getting pregnant would be naturally, and just trying to chill out about it. i don't think going through all the stress and strain of IVF will help either of us, or our relationship.

I can't pretend it isn't important to me, because it is. I cried for hours on friday night after I had to spend an evening in the company of a 'friend' who knows about my fertility problems, but still told me about how unfair it was that no one warned her about how uncomfortable it is to be pregnant (she's 6 months).   Poor her. God, if she knew the pain of infertility. She once told me she knew how I felt, but how can she when she conceived the first month after her DP's reversal??!! Mind you, I think my facial expression told her that i wasn't impressed with her....

So, I'm hoping I will be lucky one day, but if not, I know I have a wonderful life anyway. I've learnt so much from you lovely people, and have had so much support, but at the moment I want to try not to think so much about fertility and babies, and so being on here would not help.

Lots and lots of luck and baby dust to you all  
jo x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - shame on you for that early testing!!   You can't read anything into it at this stage and plenty of women get spotting, sore boobs etc.!! Just hang on in there until you can do a test where the result is actually going to tell you something! 

Ally - I know it is really nerve wracking but please please try and stay calm about the scan tomorrow.  All the signs are positive!     Plus, as Lucy says, try and visualise!  I can't really lecture on this type of thing because I am so god-awful at it; I had one hypnotherapy session once and when I wasn't cringing, wriggling or panicking at the prospect of trying to empty my mind, I was glancing at my watch willing the time to tick by!!  However, I gather it is very good for those capable of it, which I am sure you are, so go for it!!  Very virtuous cleaning the car btw.!  Finally, the internet DHEA is fine - all the DHEA success stories here are from that!     

Sam - sorry you are feeling a bit low; it really is understandable and I agree that finding some fun is a good idea.  There are so many success stories for you to focus on and that is what you need to do.  I  sometimes think is is sad (but inevitable) that many people get a BFP and then drift away from FF because they don't need the support anymore.  That is fair enough and I am not criticising them but it does mean that they aren't around as much to keep reminding you of their inspiring stories.  Like Anne, you also need to bear in mind how many people get pg naturally with a low AMH - you may even have been among them but not known it!!  Glad you made a decision you are happy with on the surgery - chances are you are fine and given that they can check in ways which reveal most problems if not all, go for that! Now then - what are the yummy teabags is Ally talking about?  I love different herbally teas!  I think with your DP they are talking about ICSI as everyone says - funny how you have dd fine and now they tell you both you and DH have these problems!!! So much they don't know!! 

Tracey - good for you for making a positive decision.  You know you could still get a natural BFP and the time it may well happen is when you are busy doing other things!    

Bugle - must be nice to have started matty leave!  Kate will be off from now on anyway and the twins will be early so she is starting about now too!  Lovely that they gave you a nice send off!   

Moth - good luck with the weight loss. That must be hard with the thyroid issue but keep going!  All in a good cause!! When do you start tx? 

Bunjy - as Ally says, your AMH is only one factor; we are all different; we had one poor lady post recently who had a really high AMH and was having her cycle cancelled for non response and Lucy (Ladyverte) here who responded fine, despite a low AMH!  I hope it is good but whatever it is, you seem to be responding which is good. I would still condier getting a second opinion if you feel that "sticking" is your real issue though.

NicksW - thanks for the reassurance on Kate; she is definitely not one of the worst pre-eclampsia cases and they have caught it very early; no problems with urine sample on Tuesday and protein detected on Friday.  We are just taking it day by day now and focussing on 34 weeks.  Sorry to hear little Emily was active during the night again! Bet you secretly love every second of it though!!  

AnneG - hope you are feeling positive today!!  I am really praying they will treat you or that if they don't they are honest about why and don't demoralise you.  Sadly, I have never heard of anyone being told "we won't treat you because our policy is XYZ but you may find that another clinic that will be able to help and we suggest you try Clinic ABC since they have had success with ladies in your situation".  All I have ever heard is people being told they are untreatable/ are not suitable candidates for IVF/ that no clinic will take them etc. so that they leave agonised and with a totally false impression.  I cannot believe how many clinics get away with this!    On another note, your pic is fab - you and Tracey are our 40-something glamour pusses!!  

Lainey - please try and stay positive!  There is no reason why this should not be your time.  Remember what they said about how well your ovaries were doing after the DHEA!!     

Pixie - I think you were shabbily treated by the NHS and I strongly suspect that they assumed everything was OK because of your age.  I always think this age thing is really annoying - under 35 and you are told you are too young to have any problems; over 35 and any problem is to do with your age!!!  Right now, I think you should focus on yourself and what is best for you. If that means writing now to complain then do it, but if that all seems too much then shelve it for now and plan to lodge the complaint when you are on maternity leave or something!!  interesting that your doc in Turkey takes the view your fibroid may be causing the problems.  I honestly think that a lot of hormonal problems are caused by other factors which is why I don't buy the line that FSH etc. cannot be improved.  Judging by this and the Jinemed they seem to be really up-to-date in Turkey on fertility stuff!  Good sign that your periods are still regular btw!                

Emma - great to hear from you! Glad Hari is doing well! 

Steph - still so pleased that all is going well!!  this must be like a dream for you after all you have been through! 

Jameson/JoJo Tall - many congratulations on your BFPs. As Steph says, Jameson, you must be gald you carried on now and didn't cancel!!  If you see this please come and inspire some of the ladies here! 

Miranda - I am so thrilled about Robert's bowels!!  Seriously, so glad he is doing well! 

Heather - glad you were ok holding the little one!  Remember to stay focussed and positive - if your clinic goes by antral follicle counts then they should have high hopes for you with your last fabulous count!!  

Fishy - glad you were ok with a little one too. Hope you are able to focus on yourself and your tx right now, in view of everything.  

Purple - hope your follies are developing well! 

Laura - fabulous to hear from you! Kate's twins are on steroids too; there is so much they can do these days!!  Glad to hear you are still resting.  Kate is now taking it day by day too - they are trying to get her to 34 weeks!  So lovely to have you back. Sorry about the kitty cat though!  

Nix - hello there! 

JoM - We will miss you very much but totally understand.  Tx is a very stressful thing and some people do better just taking a step back and concentrating on other priorities in their lives.  Things can happen when you least expect them so I hope you are not giving up on your dream of having a child with your lovely DP.  Please drop in from time to time to say hello!     

On the IUD I am still not pushing the issue but I did have a painful AF this cycle and DP did say again that if the IUD is causing tummy problems then I should have it taken out but I didn't want to be seen to leap on that too eagerly so I didn't hotfoot it to the clinic to removal!  Probably next cycle though expecially if tummy stays bad!  On the plus side things are really going well with "us" - had a lovely weekend.  His parents came up and we had a good laugh afterwards at his mum (domestic goddess) talking to me (domestic devil) about techniques for making stock and giving us a home-made Christmas pudding she had rustled up.  In the evening I was feeling a bit poo so he let me watch Strictly Come Dancing without a fight and only said "gay" and "kill me now" about 4 times throughout.  

Kate is doing ok today.  she is out of hospital but probably off work from now on.  She sees the consultant today so they should know more then.  With both the cholestasis and the pre-eclampsia it is just a matter of monitoring and hoping they can control them until she gets to 34 weeks.  She is relieved to be home and sounds pretty upbeat! I'll update you after she sees the consultant!

Much love to anyone I've missed!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Afternoon LittleJen,

How is Kate today, bless her?
And bless you about my pic!!!!!! That's my lovely hubby (obviously) taken earlier this month in Fort William for our 1st AV.
Today, I am feeling a little more positive- you have to don't you!!
Ps, you write such wonderful messages- so thoughtful and full of information and support - thank you x

Ally - Just a thought- have you got an IVF cd?? I bought one last week (   that I will get to use it) Not even opened it yet but it's meant to be very good - it's called IVF Companion and I am happy to take a copy of it (illegal I know!!) and send it to you.
Just PM me your address hun if you want me to.

Hi to everyone else- bloody hell- I've never had so many friends!!!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls.....

Does anyone know how to change the tickers? I had a 29 day cycle this month (got all excited that I be PG too!!!) instead of 28 so now all my dates have gone crazy.
Or do I have to do another one??

ta
Byeeee

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jo, just wanted to say you'll be missed but I know where you're coming from


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home............................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164498.new#new


----------

